# فعاليات الأستفتاء على دستور 2014 .......



## صوت صارخ (8 يناير 2014)

*بدأت فعاليات الأستفتاء على دستور 2014 باستفتاء المصريين المتواجدين خارج حدود حضن مصر .......

ولنوثق, للتاريخ, ما سيفعله المصريين لمصر ..... التى جعلناها أم الدنيا ... دون أن تكون أم المصريين ..... وهذه من المبكيات فى وطننا المفقود .......

ولنبدأ سويا فى توثيق ما سيحدث ...... وذلك للأجيال الآتية ..... وللتاريخ ....

والفيلم التالى يعبر عن رأى إحدى الفنانات المصريات
*
[YOUTUBE]UpTeO0QHS7E[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 يناير 2014)

*قال السفير حمدى لوزا، نائب وزير الخارجية، إن هناك شكاوى وردت من بعض المصريين فى الخارج، وخاصة فى دول الخليج أكدوا أنهم لا يملكون أصل جواز السفر والبطاقات الشخصية، مضيفا أن الجهة المنظمة للاستفتاء فى الخارج هى المختصة بتغيير الإجراءات اللازمة للاستفتاء على الدستور.

وتابع: "نقلنا مطالب وشكاوى المصريين بالخارج بشأن إجراءات عملية التصويت على الاستفتاء على الدستور، إلى اللجنة العليا للانتخابات".

وأضاف "لوزا" فى مداخلة هاتفية لفضائية "النهار" اليوم الأربعاء، أن هناك الكثير من الشائعات تخرج للتأثير على نسبة مشاركة المصريين فى الخارج للاستفتاء على الدستور، مطالبا منهم عدم تصديق تلك الشائعات. *


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 يناير 2014)

*قال مصدر قضائى باللجنة العليا للانتخابات، إن المستشار نبيل صليب رئيس اللجنة ورئيس محكمة استئناف القاهرة التقى اليوم الأربعاء بثمانية خبراء أجانب من منظمة الشفافية الدولية الذين حصلوا على موافقات لمتابعة الاستفتاء على الدستور المقرر إقامته يومى 14 و15 يناير المقبل.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 يناير 2014)

*الحكومة: 250 ألف جندى وصف ضابط من الجيش والشرطة لتأمين الاستفتاء*


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 يناير 2014)

*قال عادل الألفى، قنصل مصر العام بجدة والمنطقة الغربية والجنوبية السعودية، إن أعداد الناخبين فى تزايد كبير، خاصة أن الإقبال يتزايد مع مرور اليوم ومع خروج العاملين، حيث بلغ أعداد الناخبين حتى الآن أكثر من 2000 صوت.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 يناير 2014)

*أقام الدكتور عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح رئيس حزب مصر القوية، دعوى قضائية أمام محكمة القضاء الإدارى بمجلس الدولة حملت رقم 23471 لسنة 68 قضائية، وطالب فيها بوقف تنفيذ وإلغاء القرار الصادر من رئيس الجمهورية المستشار عدلى منصور بالسماح بتصويت الوافدين من المحافظات فى غير موطنهم الانتخابى فى الاستفتاء على مشروع التعديلات الدستورية.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 يناير 2014)

*شهدت السفارة المصرية بهولندا هدوءا نسبيا خلال الساعات الأولى من استفتاء المصريين على الدستور الجديد، حيث يستمر التصويت من اليوم الأربعاء، حتى الأحد المقبل .*


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 يناير 2014)

[YOUTUBE]u6qZIMsLkt8[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 يناير 2014)

*قال السفير هانى صلاح، المتحدث الرسمى باسم مجلس الوزراء، فى تصريحات خاصة لـ"اليوم السابع"، إن يومى 14 و15 يناير الجارى يومى الاستفتاء أيام عمل رسمية ولا إجازات بهما.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 يناير 2014)

*كشف مصدر أن اللجنة العليا للانتخابات ستشغل جهاز الكشف عن الصوت المتكرر فى أكثر من لجنة انتخابية والذى أهدته إليها المفوضية العليا للانتخابات بكوريا الجنوبية، لتمكينها من تطبيق التعديل التشريعى بتصويت المصريين المغتربين فى محافظات مصر بعيدا عن محال إقاماتهم المسجلة ببطاقة الرقم القومى، الذى أصدره رئيس الجمهورية الاثنين الماضى.

ويكتشف الجهاز الكورى مدى تصويت الناخب فى أكثر من لجنة من عدمه، من خلال دائرة ربط إلكترونى بالتنسيق مع وزارة التنمية الإدارية ومصلحة الأحوال المدنية بوزارة الداخلية.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 يناير 2014)

*بدأ عشرات المصريين المقيمين بأمريكا التوافد على مقر اللجان الانتخابية الفرعية بالولايات المتحدة للتصويت على مشروع الدستور الجديد.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 يناير 2014)

*أكد نادى قضاة مصر عزم رجال القضاء والنيابة العامة على تحقيق الإشراف القضائى الكامل على عملية الاستفتاء على مشروع الدستور، أيا كان الثمن والتحديات*


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 يناير 2014)

*نظم العشرات من أبناء الجالية المصرية فى لندن، اليوم الأربعاء، وقفة أمام مقر السفارة المصرية دعما لمشروع الدستور الجديد.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 يناير 2014)

*قال الدكتور شوقى علام، مفتى الديار المصرية إنه لابد من الإقبال الكثيف على التصويت فى الاستفتاء على الدستور لأن هذا واجب وطنى*


----------



## grges monir (8 يناير 2014)

لحد دلوقت مش عارف هانتخب فين
مفيش موقع نازل يعر ف للجان الانتخابية فين


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 يناير 2014)

grges monir قال:


> لحد دلوقت مش عارف هانتخب فين
> مفيش موقع نازل يعر ف للجان الانتخابية فين



*يوجد موقع لكن لمعرفة هل انت مقيد أم لا ....... وننتظر تحديد اللجنة والرقم فى الكشوف ....*


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 يناير 2014)

*قال السفير بدر عبد العاطى المتحدث باسم وزارة الخارجية، إن عملية التصويت فى الاستفتاء فى الخارج اليوم، تمت بشكل طبيعى نسبياً*


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 يناير 2014)

اعرف لجنتك الأنتخابية من هنا ......

https://www.elections.eg/​


----------



## BITAR (9 يناير 2014)

grges monir قال:


> لحد دلوقت مش عارف هانتخب فين
> مفيش موقع نازل يعر ف للجان الانتخابية فين


*فى قسم الاخبار فى المثبت *
*تجد ما تحتاجة من معرفه لجنتك ورقم بالكشوف وعنوان اللجنة*​


----------



## BITAR (9 يناير 2014)

*«ما تلوثش إيدك بالدم»، حملة جديدة أطلقتها الميليشيات الإلكترونية للإخوان، التى تجاهلت محاكمة المعزول أمس، وأفردت كل طاقتها لترويج الشائعات حول الدستور، فى أول أيام التصويت عليه فى الخارج، حيث بثت الصفحة الرسمية لحزب «الحرية والعدالة» فيديو مدته 5 دقائق يحمل مقاطع متلفزة لمصريين بالخارج يؤكدون مقاطعتهم لدستور 2013 بلغة عربية فصيحة وبلهجة سورية واضحة. الفيديو الذى بثته مواقع الإخوان لم يحمل أى انتقادات لمواد الدستور، مكتفيا بشعارات مناهضة لما أطلقوا عليه «الانقلاب العسكرى» مثل «أين دستورى يا لصوص.. دستور العسكر باطل.. أنا هقاطع»، حملة المصريين بالخارج ذات «هوى سورى»، بحسب تعليقات النشطاء على الصفحة الرسمية للحزب، حيث اعتبرها «إسلام» تحمل لكنة غير مصرية «إحنا إيه اللى يعرفنا إن التصوير ده فى الخارج.. التصوير فى استوديو والسوريين ماليين مصر». دعوة الإخوان لمقاطعة التصويت على الدستور بالخارج تقاطعت مع مجموعة من الصور انتشرت على مواقع التواصل الاجتماعى لرفض المشاركة فى الاستفتاء، والتى ينفذها «عمار جمعة»، مصور حملات الرئيس المعزول، بحسب «إيهاب»، أحد المشاركين فى الحملة «زى ما اتصورنا بالزيت والسكر فرحا بالدستور القديم بنتصور دلوقتى بالبلاستر على أفواهنا رفضا لدستور العسكر»، إيهاب، الذى كان يدعو لعدم مقاطعة دستور 2012 ويؤكد أنه أفضل دساتير العالم، لم يحاول أن يقرأ دستور 2013 ليعرف مدى اختلافه عن السابق «حتى لو كان أفضل منه.. الاعتراض ليس على المواد الخلافية، لكنه على المبدأ.. لن أقبل بدستور فى ظل الانقلاب».*​


----------



## BITAR (9 يناير 2014)

*أكد الدكتورهانى محمود وزير الدولة للتنمية الإدارية أنه تم تخصيص 200 لجنة للمغتربين داخل المحافظات على مستوى الجمهورية منعًا للتزوير, موضحًا أنه لن يسمح لهم بالإدلاء بأصواتهم فى اللجان العامة العادية.*​ *وأكد محمود– خلال مداخلة هاتفية له ببرنامج "بث مباشر" على فضائية "cbc" اليوم الخميس - أن الاستفتاء على الدستور يأخذ النصيب الأكبر فى اجتماعات مجلس الوزراء, مؤكدًا أن حالة التشاؤم والشعور بعدم الأمان لدى المصريين ستنتهى مع انتهاء خارطة الطريق.*
*وكان الرئيس عدلى منصور قد أصدر قرارًا جمهوريًا بتعديل قانون مباشرة الحقوق السياسية للسماح للمغتربين بالتصويت فى غير لجانهم تسهيلًا لعملية الاستفتاء.*


----------



## BITAR (9 يناير 2014)

*القوات المسلحة تعتمد خطة استفتاء الدستور
 تأمين محيط اللجان
 مصدر عسكرى:
 عناصر من الصاعقة والمظلات للطوارئ والقوات الجوية تشارك فى مراقبة أمام المقرات الانتخابية والسيسى يتابع من مقر "الدفاع "*​ 
*الخميس، 9 يناير 2014 
​*



*كتب محمد أحمد طنطاوى​**قال مصدر عسكرى رفيع المستوى لـ"اليوم السابع " إن القوات المسلحة إعتمدت خطة الإنتشار والتحرك يومى الاستفتاء على الدستور الجديد 14 و15 يناير الجارى ، من خلال هيئة العمليات ، حيث تم توزيع خطط التحركات والتدريب عليها فى مختلف الجيوش الميدانية والأفرع الرئيسية .
وأوضح المصدر أن القيادة العامة للقوات المسلحة سوف تؤمن اللجان الانتخابية للاستفتاء على الدستور ، ومحيط حولها يتجاوز 300 مترا لضمان تلافى أى محاولة ، للقيام بأعمال عنف أو شغب أمام المقرات الانتخابية من شأنها التأثير على سير الاستفتاء ، أو التأثير على إرادة المصريين .
وأشار المصدر إلى أن القوات المسلحة سوف تدفع بوحدات إضافية خارج التشكيلات التعبوية ، من أجل الاستعانة بها فى عمليات التأمين مع القوات الأساسية ، لافتا إلى أنه سيتم الإستعانة بعناصر من وحدات الصاعقة والمظلات ، والصاعقة البحرية ، وعناصر من حرس الحدود ، والشرطة العسكرية لعمل نقاط تمركز ودرويات ثابتة ومتحركة ، على مستوى مختلف محافظات الجمهورية .
وأوضح المصدر أن هناك تنسيقا كاملا بين مختلف الوحدات والعناصر القتالية المشاركة فى تأمين الاستفتاء ، حيث سيتم تنفيذ خطة الأنتشار والتحركات بداية من يوم 13 يناير 2014 على مستوى مختلف الجيوش والمناطق ، وضمان تنفيذ كافة الإجراءات التأمينية المتعلقة بعملية الاستفتاء وفق معدلات النجاح التى وصعتها القيادة العامة للقوات المسلحة .
وأكد المصدر أن القوات الجوية سوف تشارك فى تأمين الاستفتاء على الدستور من خلال عمليات مراقبة جوية مكثفة لكل ما يحدث على الأرض وأمام المقرات الانتخابية ، وتوفير الدعم اللازم والحماية الأساسية حال حدوث أى أزمات طارئة من شأنها التأثير على سير الاستفتاء .
وكشف المصدر أن القوات المسئولة عن تأمين الاستفتاء على الدستور الجديد مسلحة وفق أحدث نظم التسليح ، التى تمكنها من مواجهة أى أزمات أو طوارئ أو أعمال عنف من شأنها التأثير على سير العملية الانتخابية وسط تأمين كامل ، مؤكدا أن القوات لديها أوامر صريحة بالتعامل الفورى مع أى محاولة فض شغب من جانب عناصر جماعة الإخوان الإرهابية .
وبيّن المصدر أن الفريق أو عبد الفتاح السيسى القائد العام للقوات المسلحة أعطى توجيهاته لكافة التشكيلات التعبوية وأجهزة القيادة العامة بضرورة تأمين الاستفتاء على أعلى مستوى ، وحماية المواطنين من أى أعمال عدائية قد يقوم بها أى فصيل لمحاولة إفشال خارطة طريق المستقبل ، التى رسمتها المؤسسة العسكرية بإجماع وتوافق وطنى مع مختلف القوى الوطنية والسياسية .
وأشار المصدر إلى أن قادة القوات المسلحة سوف يتابعون عملية الاستفتاء على الدستور ميدانيا من خلال تحركهم نحو اللجان والمقار الانتخابية للتأكيد على سلامة إجراءات التأمين وتذليل أى معوقات قد تحول دون مواصلة السير فى العملية الانتخابية لافتا إلى أن الفريق أول السيسى والفريق صدقى صبحى رئيس أركان حرب القوات المسلحة سوف يتابعان سير عملية الاستفتاء من خلال مركز العمليات الدائم للقوات المسلحة بوزارة الدفاع ، ومتابعة الموقف أولا بأول حال حدوث أى أزمات أو إضطرابات تؤثر على إرادة المصريين .*​


----------



## BITAR (9 يناير 2014)

*قال الدكتور حازم الببلاوى رئيس مجلس الوزراء، اليوم الخميس، إن يوم الاثنين 13 يناير 2014، هو أجازة رسمية للعاملين بالجهاز الإدارى للدولة، بمناسبة المولد النبوى الشريف، لافتًا إلى أن أيام الاستفتاء 14 و15 يناير الجارى الموافقين الثلاثاء، والأربعاء من الأسبوع المقبل، أيام عمل بكافة الجهات، والمصالح الحكومية، ولا صحة لما تردد عن اعتبارها عطلة.*
​


----------



## grges monir (9 يناير 2014)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *يوجد موقع لكن لمعرفة هل انت مقيد أم لا ....... وننتظر تحديد اللجنة والرقم فى الكشوف ....*


انا مقيد
ناقص اعرف مكان الانتخاب فين


----------



## grges monir (9 يناير 2014)

grges monir قال:


> انا مقيد
> ناقص اعرف مكان الانتخاب فين


خلاص نزل موقع اللجان لسة عارفها دلوقت
الل يغيظ بقى
فى عنوان بطاقتى شارعنا فية اربع مدارس انتخاب مودينى اخر الدنيا هههههههه
اية الحكمة من كدة معرفش


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 يناير 2014)

*- تنفيذاً لتوجيهات الفريق أول / عبدالفتاح السيسى النائب الأول لرئيس مجلس الوزراء والقائد العام للقوات المسلحة وزير الدفاع والإنتاج الحربى ، إتخذت القيادة العامة للقوات المسلحة كافة الترتيبات والإجراءات المرتبطة بمعاونة وزارة الداخلية فى تنظيم أعمال التأمين للإستفتاء على مشروع الدستور تنفيذاً للقرار الجمهورى رقم 678 لسنة 2013 بشأن دعوة الشعب المصرى للإستفتاء على مشروع الدستور الجديد ، والتأكد من تفهم جميع القوات المشاركة للمهام المكلفة بها لحماية المواطنين والتصدى لكافة التهديدات والمواقف الطارئة التى يمكن مجابهتها خلال تأمين اللجان والمراكز الإنتخابية ، وتوفير المناخ الآمن لـعدد [52.742.139] مليون مواطن للإدلاء بأصواتهم داخل [30317] لجنة عامة وفرعية ومقر إنتخابى يعاون فى تأمينها أكثر من [160] ألف ضابط ومجند بالجيوش الميدانية والمناطق العسكرية على مستوى الجمهورية بالتنسيق مع وزارة الداخلية واللجنة العليا للإنتخابات وباقى الأجهزة المعنية بالدولة .
- وقد نفذت عناصر مشتركة من القوات المسلحة ووحدات من الأمن المركزى وعناصر الحماية المدنية بوزارة الداخلية العديد من البيانات العملية والأنشطة التدريبية لأنسب أسلوب لتأمين اللجان ومقار الإستفتاء ، بمشاركة القوات الجوية والقوات الخاصة من الصاعقة والمظلات والشرطة العسكرية وجهاز النقل العام للقوات المسلحة .
- شملت الأنشطة رفع درجات الإستعداد القتالى وإعداد وتجهيز القوات المشاركة فى عمليات التأمين وتلقين القوات بالمهام والواجبات المكلفين بها ، وإستطلاع المقار الإنتخابية للتأكد من صلاحياتها لإستقبال الناخبين ، وكيفية التصرف خلال المواقف الطارئة بالتنسيق والتعاون المشترك مع الشرطة المدنية وباقى الأجهزة المعنية بالدولة ، مع الإستفادة من الخبرات المتراكمة التى إكتسبتها عناصر القوات المسلحة خلال الجولات الإنتخابية السابقة .
- مع تنفيذ القوات المشاركة لبيانات عملية لأعمال فض الشغب والتعامل مع التظاهرات ومحاولات تعطيل الإستفتاء ، وذلك وفقاً للأساليب القانونية بدأ بالبيانات التحذيرية وإستخدام خراطيم المياه والغاز المسيل للدموع ، وإستدعاء الإحتياطيات القريبة فى حالة تطور الموقف للقبض على مثيرى الشغب مع الإلتزام بأقصى درجات ضبط النفس حفاظاً على أرواح المواطنين.
- كذلك تدريب القوات المشاركة على أنسب الأساليب للتعامل مع المشكلات والمواقف الطارئة التى قد تؤثر على سير العملية الإنتخابية داخل وخارج اللجان ، وكيفية مجابهة التهديدات الإرهابية المحتملة وأعمال الإسعاف والإخلاء الطبى للحالات الحرجة بإستخدام الإسعاف الطائر ، وتسهيل الصعوبات التى قد تواجه الناخبين خاصة من كبار السن وذوى الإحتياجات الخاصة ، مع تسهيل عمل منظمات المجتمع المدنى ومندوبى وسائل الإعلام المتابعين للإستفتاء بالتنسيق مع وزارة الداخلية ، مع إتخاذ كافة الترتيبات لمراقبة وتأمين عملية الإستفتاء بكافة المحافظات ونقل صورة حيه إلى مركز العمليات الرئيسى للقوات المسلحة والمراكز الفرعية بالمحافظات وبالجيوش الميدانية والمناطق العسكرية من خلال طائرات المراقبة الأمنية وسيارات البث المباشر للأحداث . 
- يأتى ذلك فى الوقت الذى أنهت الجيوش الميدانية والمناطق العسكرية إستعداداتها للإنتشار والمعاونة فى تأمين عملية الإستفتاء داخل عدد [352] لجنة عامة وعدد [11042] مركز إنتخابى ، وعدد [13867] مقر إنتخابى ، وإعداد قوات التأمين الثابتة والإحتياطات القريبة والبعيدة ودوريات التأمين المتحركة ، وإعطاء التلقين الكامل لجميع عناصر القوات المسلحة المعاونة فى تأمين الإستفتاء وحماية الأهداف والمنشأت الهامة بالدولة بشأن أسلوب التعامل مع التهديدات التى تمس أمن المواطنين خلال عملية الإستفتاء ، مع التأكد من تكثيف إجراءات التأمين على الحدود البرية والساحلية على كافة الإتجاهات الإستراتيجية والمجرى الملاحى لقناة السويس لمنع العمليات الإرهابية ومحاولات التسلل والتهريب خلال عملية الإستفتاء بالتعاون مع قوات حرس الحدود والأفرع الرئيسية للقوات المسلحة .
- وتشارك القوات المسلحة بأكثر من [35.480] ألف ضابط وصف ومجند من الجيش الثانى الميدانى فى تأمين الإستفتاء بمحافظات [ الإسماعيلية - دمياط - بورسعيد - الدقهلية - الشرقية - شمال سيناء] داخل [83] لجنة عامة و[2418] مركز إنتخابى و[2834] مقر إنتخابى والتى يبلغ فيها عدد الناخبين [9.777.921] مليون مواطن .
- وكما إنتشرت عناصر الجيش الثالث الميدانى لتأمين عدد [422] لجنة ومركز إنتخابى فى محافظات [السويس - جنوب سيناء - البحر الأحمر] حيث يصل أعداد القوات المشاركة إلى أكثر من [13.600] ألف ضابط ومجند لتأمين [711.914] ألف ناخب وناخبة خلال الإدلاء بأصواتهم .
- كما تشارك المنطقة المركزية العسكرية بأكثر من [46.400] ألف عنصر لتأمين عملية الإستفتاء داخل محافظات [ القاهرة - الجيزة - المنوفية - القليوبية - الفيوم - بنى سويف - المنيا ] بإجمالى [12537] لجنة عامة ومركز ومقر إنتخابى بأجمالى [22.154.036] مليون صوت إنتخابى .
- وتتولى المنطقة الغربية العسكرية المعاونة فى تأمين الإستفتاء داخل [8] لجان عامة و[150] مركز و[150] مقر إنتخابى بمحافظة مطروح وتأمين الأهداف والمنشأت الهامة فى نطاق مسئوليتها بقوات تتجاوز [10] الآف ضابط وصف وجندى لتأمين عملية الإستفتاء .
وفى محافظات [ الإسكندرية - الغربية - البحيرة - كفر الشيخ ] والتى يصل إجمالى الناخبين بها إلى [11.749.229] مليون ناخب ، اتمت المنطقة الشمالية العسكرية إستعداداتها تأمين العملية الإنتخابية بقوات تتجاوز [35.300] ألف ضابط وصف ومجند لتأمين [61] لجنة عامة و[2424] مركز إنتخابى و[3034] مقر إنتخابى فى نطاق مسئوليتها .
- كما تشارك المنطقة الجنوبية العسكرية بتأمين [60] لجنة عامة و[2317] مقر إنتخابى و[2045] مراكز إنتخابى بمحافظات [ أسيوط - سوهاج - أسوان - قنا - الأقصر - الوادى الجديد ] بقوات تصل إلى [15.500] ألف ضابط وضابط صف وجندى لتأمين [8.124.654] ملايين مواطن .
- وتقوم عناصر من القوات البحرية والجوية وقوات حرس الحدود وعناصر من حدات الصاعقة والمظلات والشرطة العسكرية فى معاونة التشكيلات التعبوية كإحتياطات قريبة لمعاونة قوات التأمين بالجيوش الميدانية والمناطق العسكرية من خلال [4576] دورية ونقطة ثابتة ومتحركة بجميع محافظات الجمهورية .
- فضلا عن قيام عناصر من القوات المسلحه بتعزيز إجراءات التأمين للأهداف الحيوية والإستراتيجية بالتعاون مع عناصر وزارة الداخلية ، وإتخاذ كافة إجراءات اليقظة والإستعداد لتنفيذ مهامها الرئيسية على كافة الإتجاهات الإستراتيجية بالدولة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (13 يناير 2014)

*نفذت وحدات وتشكيلات القوات المسلحة فى الجيوش الميدانية، والمناطق العسكرية، كافة الخطط، والتعليمات التى أصدرتها هيئة العمليات، المتعلقة بالانتشار الأمنى لتأمين الاستفتاء على الدستور الجديد، وحماية 52.742.139 مليون مواطن مصرى للإدلاء بأصواتهم داخل 30317 لجنة عامة، وفرعية، ومقرًا انتخابيًا يعاون فى تأمينها أكثر من 160 ألف ضابط، ومجند بالتنسيق مع وزارة الداخلية واللجنة العليا للانتخابات وباقى الأجهزة المعنية بالدولة.

وأعطت وحدات وعناصر الجيش "تمام" الانتشار، والتمركز فى محيط اللجان الانتخابية على مستوى الجمهورية، لقادة التشكيلات التعبوية داخل القوات المسلحة، حيث حققت القوات تمركزا كاملا فى اللجان الانتخابية العامة والفرعية مع أول ضوء من اليوم الاثنين. *


----------



## صوت صارخ (13 يناير 2014)

*اعرف لجنتك الأنتخابية من هنا ......

https://www.elections.eg/*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (13 يناير 2014)

*أعلنت اللجنة العليا للانتخابات بدء التصويت على دستور ثورة 30 يونيو، غداً اعتباراً من الساعة التاسعة صباحاً وحتى التاسعة مساءً، مشيرة إلى أن لجان الاستفتاء لن تغلق أبوابها فى اليوم التالى، طالما استمرت عملية التصويت.

وقال المستشار هشام مختار عضو الأمانة العامة للجنة العليا للانتخابات: "إن التصويت على الاستفتاء سيبدأ غدا فى التاسعة صباحًا وفقًا لقرار دعوة الناخبين، ويعلق فى التاسعة مساء فى اليوم الأول ويمتد فى اليوم الثانى إلى انتهاء آخر مصوت" .

وأضاف مختار خلال مؤتمر اللجنة العليا، المنعقد بمقر الهيئة العامة للاستعلامات اليوم: "عدد الناخبين الذين يحق لهم التصويت غدًا 52 مليونا و742 ألفا و139 ناخبا موزعين على 3317 لجنة فرعية موجودة داخل 3367 مقرا انتخابيا وعدد اللجان العامة 352 لجنة عامة على مستوى الجمهورية".

وتابع : "الاستعلام عن مكان اللجنة سيتم من خلال دخول الناخب على الموقع الرسمى للجنة على الإنترنت وإدخال الرقم القومى وفقًا لإرشادات الموقع أو الاتصال برقم 140 وسؤال الدليل، مشيرًا إلى أن هناك 4 ملايين ناخب قاموا بالاستعلام عن لجانهم حتى الآن بالإضافة إلى 6 ملايين زائر للموقع". *


----------



## صوت صارخ (13 يناير 2014)

*إستمراراً للتدابير والإجراءات المكثفة التى تبذلها القوات المسلحة لتأمين عملية الإستفتاء على الدستور ، صدق الفريق أول / عبد الفتاح السيسى النائب الأول لرئيس مجلس الوزراء القائد العام للقوات المسلحة وزيرالدفاع والإنتاج الحربى على تخصيص طائرات نقل عسكرية للعمل كمجهود جوى لنقل أكثر من [1000] قاضى من الهيئات القضائية المشرفة على الإستفتاء بالأماكن النائية والمنعزلة بكل من [ سوهاج - قنا - الأقصر - أسوان - البحر الأحمر - الوادى الجديد - شمال وجنوب سيناء ] ، وذلك لتسهيل مهمة القضاه وتخفيف العبء عنهم وضمان إستلام اللجان فى التوقيتات المحددة لها .
- كما تشارك القوات الجوية بتنفيذ العديد من الطلعات الجوية لمراقبة وتأمين سير عملية الإستفتاء بجميع محافظات الجمهورية ، ونقل صورة حية للأحداث إلى مرا كز العمليات الرئيسية للقوات المسلحة ، وتوفير خدمة الإسعاف الطائر لنقل الحالات الطبية الطارئة خلال عملية الإستفتاء .
- وأعرب القضاه عن شكرهم وإعتزازهم للقوات المسلحة ودورها الوطنى كضمير لأمتها وحارسا أميناً على إرادة الشعب المصرى العظيم .*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (13 يناير 2014)

*عاجل نتيجة الاستفتاء على دستور 2014 فى الكويت
    2014-01-13 14:27:00    






 
	 سفير مصر لدى الكويت: 98.4 % من المصريين بالكويت صوتوا "بنعم" للدستور


	أعلن عبد الكريم سليمان سفير مصر لدى الكويت أن نسبة الموافقة على مسودة الدستور فى دولة الكويت جاءت 4ر98% ،

	وأوضح سليمان،فى تصريح لوكالة أنباء الشرق الأوسط فى الكويت،أن عدد الذين   أدلوا بأصواتهم منذ بداية العملية الانتخابية حتى إغلاق الصناديق ، مساء   اليوم الأحد ، تجاوز 29 ألف صوت ، وأن الذين قالوا "نعم" بلغ 28 الفا و11   صوتا ، بينما الذين قالوا لا للدستور بلغ 364 مواطنا ، ومعربا عن سعادته   بهذه النتيجة المشرفة ، مشيرا الى أن عملية الاستفتاء مرت بهدوء والتزام   ولم ترد أى شكوى من المواطنين المشاركين .

	وأكد أنه كان هناك إصرار وحماس من قبل الناخبين على المشاركة،مشيدا بالروح   الوطنية التي سيطرت على الناخبين وحبهم في المساهمة في إنجاح الدستور   وأملهم في إستقرار أكبر لمصر، وأعرب عن فخره وإعتزازه بكافة أبناء الجالية   المصرية بالكويت ، ودورهم الإيجابي والفعال في تنمية ودعم وطنهم لخلق   مستقبل أفضل في المرحلة الانتقالية.

	وقدم السفير سليمان الشكر للسلطات الكويتية التى كثفت من تواجدها فى محيط   السفارة المصرية خلال أيام التصويت ، حيث شارك المصريون فى العملية   الانتخابية وسط إجراءات أمنية مشددة من قبل سلطات وزارة الداخلية الكويتية ·

	يذكر أن الاستفتاء على الدستور يعد أحد مراحل خارطة الطريق التى أصدرها   الرئيس المؤقت عدلى منصور فى إعلان دستوري يوم 8 يوليو الماضى ·

	صدي البلد               *


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 يناير 2014)

القبض علي 11 إخواني في قري المنيا يستولون علي بطاقات الرقم القومي للمواطنون
لمنعهم التصويت مقابل 50 جنيه للبطاقة الواحدة

تمكنت الأجهزة الأمنية بالمنيا من ضبط 11 متهم منتمون لتنظيم الإخوان وأنصارهم ، يستولون علي بطاقات الرقم القومي من المواطنون ، لمنعهم من التصويت علي الاستفتاء يومي الثلاثاء والأربعاء
تلقي اللواء أسامة متولي ، مدير أمن المنيا ، بلاغا من العميد محمد عبد العظيم ، رئيس فرع البحث الجنائي بجنوب المنيا ، بالقبض علي 11 شخص بواقع : 3 بقرية الروضة التابعة لمركز ملوي ، و5 من قرية طوخ التابعة لمركز ديرمواس ، و3 بقرية دلجا التابعة لمركز ديرمواس
وذلك بعد ورود معلومات وبلاغات وتحريات عن هؤلاء الأشخاص وغيرهم بشأن تجميعهم لبطاقات الرقم القومي من الأهالي ، وذلك بالتحايل علي الأهالي مقابل دفع خمسون جنيه للبطاقة الواحدة ، بهدف منعهم عن الادلاء بالتصويت غدا وبعد غد في الاستفتاء علي الدستور ،
وشملت البلاغات ، الابلاغ عن سيدتان في أبوقرقاص ، تقمن بالأستيلاء علي البطاقات من السيدات ، ولكن الأمن لم يلقي القبض عليهن ، حيث لم تعثر القوات علي اوراق تدل علي الاتهامات 

تريز حنا - المنيا :


Watani Weekly Newspaper جريدة وطنى الأسبوعية


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (13 يناير 2014)

بالأرقام .. مقارنة أعداد المشاركين في الاستفتاء بالخارج بين ‫دستور_2012‬ و ‫‏دستور_2014‬.

 - دستور 2012:
 246,000 صوت من أصل 586,000 صوت ، بنسبة مشاركة 42%

 - دستور 2014:
 103,000 صوت من أصل 680,000 صوت ، بنسبة مشاركة 15%

 منتظرين النتائج الجديده


----------



## صوت صارخ (13 يناير 2014)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> بالأرقام .. مقارنة أعداد المشاركين في الاستفتاء بالخارج بين ‫دستور_2012‬ و ‫‏دستور_2014‬.
> 
> - دستور 2012:
> 246,000 صوت من أصل 586,000 صوت ، بنسبة مشاركة 42%
> ...



*فى دستور 2012 كان مسموح بالتصويت بالبريد ...... وتم منع ذلك فى استفتاء دستور 2014 ...... هذا سبب هذا الفارق

عدد الحاضرين فى استفتاء 2014 حوالى 103 الف ..... بينما كان الحاضرين فى استفتاء 2012 حوالى 92 الف*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 يناير 2014)

*وقعت منذ قليل اشتباكات بين الأهالى وعدد من عناصر جماعة الإخوان الإرهابية، أمام مدرسة الصف الإعدادية بنات، وقام الأهالى بمطاردتهم بالشوارع الجانبية*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 يناير 2014)

*قام مجهولون بإلقاء ألعاب نارية بداخلها زجاج على مدرسة محمد نجيب الابتدائية، والتى يستفتى بها السيدات بمنطقه المرج، مما آثار الذعر بين الناخبين وأهالى المنطقة، وسرعان ما قامت قوات الأمن بالسيطرة على الموقف*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 يناير 2014)

*قال شهود عيان، إنه دارت اشتباكات طفيفة بين الأهالى وعناصر الإخوان الإرهابية بشارع منصور بجوار محطة مترو حلوان وسماع دوى إطلاق نار*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 يناير 2014)

*طارد أهالى مركز الصف بالجيزة، عناصر جماعة الإخوان الإرهابية بعد محاولتهم تعطيل سير عملية الاستفتاء وتنظيم مسيرة بالشوارع المؤدية إلى اللجان*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 يناير 2014)

*أكدت غرفة عمليات وزارة العدل، توقف التصويت بلجان بمركز أوسيم والمنصورية مؤقتا، وذلك بسبب الاشتباكات بين قوات الأمن وجماعة الإخوان الإرهابية وتبادل إطلاق النار بين الجانبين*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 يناير 2014)

*حاصرت قوات الشرطة مسيرة الإخوان تدعو لعدم المشاركة فى الاستفتاء على الدستور بـ"ناهيا البلد"، وألقت عليهم قنابل الغاز المسيلة للدموع لإبعادهم عن لجان معهد ناهيا الإعدادى الثانوى بنين*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 يناير 2014)

*أشعل طلاب جماعة الإخوان الإرهابية بجامعة الأزهر، النيران فى إطارات السيارات أمام مقر شركة إنبى بمدينة نصر خلال تنظيمهم لمظاهرة.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 يناير 2014)

*أفاد شهود عيان بأن قوات الأمن أطلقت القنابل المسيلة للدموع على جماعة الإخوان الإرهابية بعدما أغلقوا لجنة المعهد الدينى بقرية ناهيا التابعة لمركز كرداسة بالجيزة لمنع تصويت المقترعين*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 يناير 2014)

*استبعدت اللجنة العليا للانتخابات مستشارة فى إحدى اللجان بمنطقة مصر القديمة، حيث تم رصدها أثناء توجيهها للناخبين داخل اللجنة للتصويت بـ"لا" على الدستور*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 يناير 2014)

*قال مصدر قضائى باللجنة العليا للانتخابات، إن اللجنة قررت استبعاد قاضيين بلجان مصر الجديدة من الإشراف على الاستفتاء بعد ورود شكاوى ضدهما من الناخبين بتوجيههما للتصويت بـ"لا".*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 يناير 2014)

*ألقت مجموعة من ألتراس نهضاوى "التابع لجماعة الإخوان الإرهابية"- معظمهم من الأطفال- الحجارة على مدرسة عمرو بن العاص بأوسيم*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 يناير 2014)

*قررت اللجنة العليا للانتخابات برئاسة المستشار نبيل صليب استبعاد قاضيين ووكيل نيابة عقب قيامهم بتحريض المواطنين من الناخبين بالتصويت بـ"لا"*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 يناير 2014)

*أكدت غرفة عمليات وزارة العدل عودة فتح لجان التصويت بمركز أوسيم والمنصورية وإدلاء المواطنين بأصواتهم على الدستور، بعد استقرار الحالة الأمنية*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 يناير 2014)

*أحبطت أجهزة الأمن بالجيزة محاولة مجهولين إلقاء عبوات ناسفة وزجاجات مولوتوف على مدرسة بالبدرشين أثناء الاستفتاء على الدستور.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 يناير 2014)

*أفاد مصدر أمنى بأنه تم القبض على أكثر من 10 أشخاص ينتمون لجماعة الإخوان الإرهابية بعدة دوائر فى الجيزة.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 يناير 2014)

*أكدت غرفة عمليات وزارة العدل عودة فتح لجان التصويت بمركز أوسيم والمنصورية وإدلاء المواطنين بأصواتهم على الدستور، بعد استقرار الحالة الأمنية*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 يناير 2014)

*استبعدت اللجنة العليا للانتخابات مستشارة فى لجنة معهد الأوقاف بمنطقة طرة البلد، حيث تم رصدها أثناء توجيهها للناخبين داخل اللجنة للتصويت بـ"لا" على الدستور*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 يناير 2014)

*توقف منذ قليل التصويت باللجان من رقم 49و50و51 بمدرسة المساعى المشكورة بمدينة شبين الكوم بمحافظة المنوفية، وذلك بسبب قيام قاضية اللجان المستشار أسماء عبد الفضيل قنصوة بتضررها من "رحاب ع م وشقيقتها م" لقيامهما بالتعدى بالسب والقذف عليها، حال طلبها منهما إبراز تحقيق الشخصية وتصاريح دخول اللجان، وجارى عمل محضر بالواقعة واتخاذ اللازم.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 يناير 2014)

*احتفل أهالى شارع شبرا بالاستفتاء على الدستور أمام مدرسة التوفيقية، بإذاعة العديد من الأغانى الوطنية، عبر مكبرات الصوت، كما رفعوا العديد من اللافتات والصور للفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسى وزير الدفاع*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 يناير 2014)

*البورصة ترتفع مع بدء التصويت وتربح 5 مليارات في ساعة  واحدة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 يناير 2014)

*تقدم بعض الناخبين بشكوى ضد قاضيين مشرفين على الاستفتاء بمدرسة بمنطقة أبو النمرس ومدرسة أخرى بالبدرشين بمحافظة الجيزة، الأول يدعى "ح.ع" والثانى يدعى "أ.ح" لتعطيلهما عملية الاستفتاء ومنع المواطنين من الإدلاء بأصواتهم.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 يناير 2014)

*



تحيا جمهورية شبرا العلمانية*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 يناير 2014)

*حُزيب مصر القوية التابعة للإخواني ابو الفتوح يعلن الانسحاب نهائيا من الاستفتاء على الدستور. *


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 يناير 2014)

*تعاملت قوات الأمن المكلفة لتأمين الاستفتاء على الدستور، مع مسيرتين للإخوان فى شارع مصطفى صفوت بمنطقة حلوان، وتم ضبط شخصين من تلك العناصر بحلوان*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 يناير 2014)

العليا للإنتخابات‬ تفتتح لجان إضافية للوافدين لزيادة الاقبال في ‏الإستفتاء‬. لجنتين بشرم الشيخ ولجنة بالسويس ولجنة بمدينة العبور


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 يناير 2014)

*وقعت منذ قليل مناوشات أمام لجنتى رقم 65 و66 بمدرسة العهد الجديد الثانوية بمساكن الضباط بدار السلام بسبب الزحام وكثافة الناخبين داخل الحرم الانتخابى، وتمكنت قوات التأمين من السيطرة على الأوضاع*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 يناير 2014)

*"العليا للانتخابات" تستبعد 7 قضاة حاولوا عرقلة الاستفتاء.. 3 بمصر الجديدة والقديمة وجهوا الناخبين للتصويت بـ"لا".. واستبعاد 4 بالمنيا لتعمدهم إبطال الاصوات وانتماؤهم للإخوان

 قال مصدر قضائى باللجنة العليا للانتخابات، إن اللجنة قررت استبعاد قاضيين بلجان مصر الجديدة من الإشراف على الاستفتاء بعد ورود شكاوى ضدهما من الناخبين بتوجيههما للتصويت بـ"لا" على الدستور .
‫*


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 يناير 2014)

الصوره من أمام أحد لجان الاستفتاء علي الدستور ..اليوم


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 يناير 2014)

*أنقذ ضباط إحدى لجان منطقة الشيخ زايد في 6 أكتوبر، الناشطة السياسية إسراء عبدالفتاح، اليوم من موت محقق. وقالت مصادر، إنها كانت تتفقد اللجان بموجب تصريح من اللجنة العليا للانتخابات، وأن بعض السيدات اعتدين عليها بالشباشب والأيدي في اللجنة، وجار تحرير محضر..*


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 يناير 2014)

الرئيس عدلي_منصور يقدم مواطنا ضريرا عليه فى طابور الاستفتاء لاتعليق على الاحترام دا


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 يناير 2014)




----------



## ABOTARBO (14 يناير 2014)

المصريين الجبابرة 
 الانسيال والخاتم  CC


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 يناير 2014)

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 يناير 2014)




----------



## ABOTARBO (14 يناير 2014)




----------



## ABOTARBO (14 يناير 2014)




----------



## صوت صارخ (14 يناير 2014)

*كشف مصدر قضائى بأن اللجنة العليا للانتخابات تلقت عدد من الشكاوى لمواطنين اكدوا فيها بقيام قضاة بتوجيههم بالتصويت فى الاستفتاء على الدستور بـ"لا " .

واوضح المصدر بان بفحص الشكاوى تبين قيام 8 قضاة بتوجيه الناخبين لتصويت بـلا فى الاستفتاء بينهم وكيل نيابة بمصر القديمة وقاضية بذات الدائرة بينما تم استبدال قاضى ب6 اكتوبر واثنين اخرين بالجيزة كما تم استبدال قاضيين بمصر الجديدة وواحد بالمحلة .*


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 يناير 2014)

صورة لواجهة محكمة امبابة بعد انفجار قنبلة هناك!


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 يناير 2014)

*قامت عناصر الاخوان الارهابية باطلاق النيران وترويع المواطنين بشارع شريف المتفرع من شارع 15 عند الكنيسة الجديدة بمدنية سوهاج، وخرج العشرات من الاهالى للتصدى لهم، وعلى لفور وصلت مجموعة من قوات الشرطه الخاصة للتعامل معاهم ودارت اشتباكات بين الجانبين التى اسفرت عن مقتل شخصين واصابة ما لايقل عن 3 اخرين 

 وقال شاهد عيان ان عناصر اخوانية اعتلت اسطح المنازل بمنطقة شارع شريف وقامت باطلاق اعيرة نارية وخرج مواطنين للتصدى لهم ومساعدة قوات الشرطه التى انتشرت فى ارجاء المنطقة للتعامل مع الارهابين بعد تردد عن وجود عناصر قناصة، وادى اطلاق النيران الى حالة من الذعر بين المواطنين ، الذين يتوافدون على الاستفتاء*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 يناير 2014)

*وكالة الأنباء الفرنسية تعترف: "السيسى" الأكثر شعبية فى مصر على الإطلاق.. والاستفتاء يدعم شرعية "30 يونيه" .. 
مصور الوكالة: الأهالى لم يخشوا تفجير إمبابة .. واحتشدوا حول حطامه بهتاف "هننزل".
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 يناير 2014)

*حاصرت قوات الشرطة مسيرة الإخوان تدعو لعدم المشاركة فى الاستفتاء على الدستور بـ"ناهيا البلد"، وألقت عليهم قنابل الغاز المسيلة للدموع لإبعادهم عن لجان معهد ناهيا الإعدادى الثانوى بنين.
وفى الأثناء، رد عناصر من جماعة الإخوان "الإرهابية" بإلقاء الشماريخ على قوات الشرطة، وتواصل قوات الأمن محاولاتها فى فض المسيرة وتأمين اللجان وفتحها لاستقبال الحشود للاستفتاء على الدستور.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 يناير 2014)

*تحلق الآن طائرتان حربيتان فوق مركز العياط، وذلك لمتابعة سير العملية الانتخابية والاستفتاء على الدستور.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 يناير 2014)

*الصحة: أول حالة وفاة لناخب مسن داخل لجنة بعين الصيرة جراء أزمة قلبية.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 يناير 2014)

*غرفة عمليات محافظة الجيزة تتلقى شكاوى من قيام المستشار أحمد محمد بلجنة انتخابية فى البدرشين بمنع الموظفين المتواجدين باللجنة من الدخول وتحريضه بعدم المشاركة بقوله "الدستور باطل"*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 يناير 2014)

*ألقت الأجهزة الأمنية المكلفة بتأمين الاستفتاء على الدستور القبض على شخص ألقى عبوة مونة بجوار لجنة انتخاب مدرسة محمد نجيب بالمرج، مما أدى لحدوث صوت فرقعة ولم تحدث عن ذلك ثمة ضحايا أو تلفيات.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 يناير 2014)

*تصدت قوات الشرطة لمظاهرة لأعضاء جماعة الإخوان المسلمين بالفيوم امام اللجنة الانتخابية بقرية شدموه بمركز اطسا فى الفيوم.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 يناير 2014)

*

[YOUTUBE]-t-YPYvEAkY[/YOUTUBE]
مسيرة إخوان ناهيا لمطالبة الأهالى بمقاطعة الاستفتاء​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 يناير 2014)

*أشعل عناصر جماعة الإخوان الإرهابية النار بنقطة مرور بعين شمس، بعد إلقاء عدد من زجاجات المولوتوف عليها، ورددوا هتافات مناهضة للجيش والاستفتاء على الدستور *


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 يناير 2014)

اهالى قنا تهتف "الشعب والجيش أيد واحدة" بعد تحليق الطائرات فوق لجان الاستفتاء

اقبل عدد من اهالى قنا على لجان التصويت على مشروع الدستور الجديد فى ساعة مبكرة قبيل الساعة التاسعة أمام لجنتي دشنا التجارية والسادات الإعدادية ولجنة المعهد الديني بقنا والإصلاح الزراعي بنجع حمادي

وقال المستشار إيهاب الدهشان رئيس لجنة السادات الإعدادية بدشنا لم يكن هناك أى تأخير فى لجنة 77 و78 و79 وبدء اللجان فى المواعيد المقررة موضحاً أن جميع مستلزمات العملية الانتخابية متوفرة باللجان سواء كان الحبر الفسفوري أو الصناديق الشفافة والحواجز الخشبية وأوراق التصويت المختومة 

وخصص حزب النور ممثلا بجوار عدد من اللجان لمساعدة بمساعدة الناخبين فى العثور على اللجان بجوار مدرسة دشنا التجارية عن طريق اللاب توب

وعلى جانب آخر تأخرت 4 لجان بمدرسة هاشم محمد رشوان بقرية دندرة بمركز قنا مايقرب من 45 دقيقة لاستقبال الناخبين فيما شهدت لجنة المعهد الديني للسيدات اقبالا كبيراً
وحلقت طائرات الاستطلاع للقوات المسلحة فوق لجان الاستفتاء على الدستور بقنا واستقبل الاهالى باللجان صوت الطائرات بالتهليل وهتفوا "الجيش والشعب ايد واحدة"
كما تفقد محافظ قنا عبد الحميد الهجان لجنة المعهد الازهرى النموذجي الخاصة بالسيدات ووقف عبد الحميد الهجان داخل طابور الناخبين تمهيداً لتصويته بمدرسة الشهيد عبد المنعم رياض بقنا الخاصة للوافدين ويذكر ان اللجان التي تم تخصيصها للوافدين بمدرستي الإصلاح الزراعي والشهيد عبد المنعم رياض تمنح المغتربين فرصة التصويت بدون تحمل مشقة السفر إلى محافظاتهم
توجه صباح اليوم الأنبا تكلا أسقف دشنا وتوابعها على رأس وفد كنسي إلى لجنة مدرسة دشنا التجارية للتصويت على الدستور وسط الطابور إلا أن الاهالى رفضوا وقوفه فى الطابور وأفسحوا له الطريق تقديرا له كرجل دين 

أما في أبو تشت شمال المحافظة أكد على أبو رجيلة أمين حزب التجمع بقنا أن لجان 126 و127 بمدرسة القارة الابتدائية بمركز أبو تشت تأخرت أكثر من ساعة ونصف إلى جانب قيام قاضى اللجنة بضم اللجنتين بفصل واحد الأمر الذي أدى إلى تكدس الناخبين

فيما قال احمد عثمان عضو جمع بقنا إن أعدادا كبيرة من الاهالى تقف فى طوابير أمام اللجان بمدرسة الشهيد فواد الابتدائية بقرية كلاحين قفط بقنا وذلك لقيام قاضى اللجنة بضم 3 لجان بلجنة واحدة داخل فصل واحد مطالبا بتوفير قضاة للجان الاستفتاء ليتمكن المواطنين من الإدلاء بأصواتهم وخاصة مع وجود عدد كبير من كبار السن
ورصدت غرفة العمليات مركز حماية لدعم المدافعين عن حقوق الإنسان ومؤسسة رسائل الغد بقنا تكدس الناخبين أمام اللجان في الساعات الأولى بشمال قنا مما زاد من غضب الناخبين المتوافدين على اللجان مع تامين كامل لمقار اللجان الانتخابية وما يعيق العملية الانتخابية هو تغيير المقار الانتخابية عن المراحل السابقة.
مينا مهني - قنا
اهالى قنا تهتف "الشعب والجيش أيد واحدة" بعد تحليق الطائرات فوق لجان الاستفتاء

اقبل عدد من اهالى قنا على لجان التصويت على مشروع الدستور الجديد فى ساعة مبكرة قبيل الساعة التاسعة أمام لجنتي دشنا التجارية والسادات الإعدادية ولجنة المعهد الديني بقنا والإصلاح الزراعي بنجع حمادي

وقال المستشار إيهاب الدهشان رئيس لجنة السادات الإعدادية بدشنا لم يكن هناك أى تأخير فى لجنة 77 و78 و79 وبدء اللجان فى المواعيد المقررة موضحاً أن جميع مستلزمات العملية الانتخابية متوفرة باللجان سواء كان الحبر الفسفوري أو الصناديق الشفافة والحواجز الخشبية وأوراق التصويت المختومة  

وخصص حزب النور ممثلا بجوار عدد من اللجان لمساعدة بمساعدة الناخبين فى العثور على اللجان بجوار مدرسة دشنا التجارية عن طريق  اللاب توب

وعلى جانب آخر تأخرت 4 لجان بمدرسة هاشم محمد رشوان بقرية دندرة بمركز قنا مايقرب من 45 دقيقة لاستقبال الناخبين فيما شهدت لجنة المعهد الديني للسيدات اقبالا كبيراً
وحلقت طائرات الاستطلاع للقوات المسلحة فوق لجان الاستفتاء على الدستور بقنا واستقبل الاهالى باللجان صوت الطائرات بالتهليل وهتفوا "الجيش والشعب ايد واحدة"
كما تفقد محافظ قنا عبد الحميد الهجان لجنة المعهد الازهرى النموذجي  الخاصة بالسيدات ووقف عبد الحميد الهجان داخل طابور الناخبين تمهيداً لتصويته بمدرسة الشهيد عبد المنعم رياض بقنا الخاصة للوافدين ويذكر ان اللجان التي تم تخصيصها للوافدين بمدرستي الإصلاح الزراعي والشهيد عبد المنعم رياض تمنح المغتربين فرصة التصويت بدون تحمل مشقة السفر إلى محافظاتهم
توجه صباح اليوم الأنبا تكلا أسقف دشنا وتوابعها على رأس وفد كنسي إلى لجنة مدرسة دشنا التجارية للتصويت على الدستور وسط الطابور إلا أن الاهالى رفضوا وقوفه فى الطابور وأفسحوا له الطريق تقديرا له كرجل دين  

أما في أبو تشت شمال المحافظة أكد على أبو رجيلة أمين حزب التجمع بقنا أن لجان 126 و127 بمدرسة القارة الابتدائية بمركز أبو تشت تأخرت  أكثر من ساعة ونصف إلى جانب قيام قاضى اللجنة بضم اللجنتين بفصل واحد الأمر الذي أدى إلى تكدس الناخبين

فيما قال احمد عثمان عضو جمع بقنا  إن أعدادا كبيرة من الاهالى تقف فى طوابير أمام اللجان بمدرسة الشهيد فواد الابتدائية بقرية كلاحين قفط بقنا وذلك لقيام قاضى اللجنة بضم 3 لجان بلجنة واحدة داخل فصل واحد  مطالبا بتوفير قضاة للجان الاستفتاء ليتمكن المواطنين من الإدلاء بأصواتهم وخاصة مع وجود عدد كبير من كبار السن
ورصدت غرفة العمليات مركز حماية لدعم المدافعين عن حقوق الإنسان ومؤسسة رسائل الغد بقنا  تكدس الناخبين أمام اللجان في الساعات الأولى  بشمال قنا مما زاد من غضب الناخبين المتوافدين على اللجان مع تامين كامل لمقار اللجان الانتخابية وما يعيق العملية الانتخابية هو تغيير المقار الانتخابية عن المراحل السابقة.

مينا مهني - قنا


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 يناير 2014)

*هاجم عدد من ألتراس إخوانى لجنة مدرسة الوحدة بكرداسة، وحاولوا إغلاقها ومنع التصويت فيها، وأطلق بعضهم ألعابا نارية فى الهواء وتصدت قوات الأمن لهم.*


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 يناير 2014)

إخوان المنيا يقطعون الطريق ويشعلون اطارات السيارات لعرقلة الناخبين 

قام عدد من أنصار المعزول بالمنيا بقطع طريق قرية بني احمد واشعلوا النيران باطارات السيارات وذلك في محاوله منهم لتعطيل عملية الاستفتاء وعرقلتا غير ان اجهزة الامن تعاملت معهم وتمكنت من تفريقهم دون حدوث ما يعكر صفو سير الانتخابات.
تريزحنا - المنيا


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 يناير 2014)

*حلقت طائرات حربية بمنطقة حلوان لمتابعة سير عملية الاستفتاء ورصد أى تجاوزات.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 يناير 2014)

*قام أهالى منطقة دار السلام، بطرد إحدى الصحفيات والتى تدعى "إسراء أ" بعد الاشتباه فى انتمائها لقناة الجزيرة، والتى أنكرت ذلك ورفضت إظهار هويتها الشخصية عند طلب الأمن والأهالى.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 يناير 2014)

*مديرية أمن الجيزة: مقتل شخص وإصابة2 وضبط 10بأحداث شغب ناهيا*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 يناير 2014)

*ذكرت مصادر أمنية وصحية إن شخصًا قتل اليوم الثلاثاء برصاصة في صدره خلال اشتباك بين قوات الأمن ومؤيدين لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين بمدينة ناصر ببني سويف.
وقالت المصادر وشاهد عيان إن محمود سيد جمعة (25 عامًا) سقط قتيلاً خلال احتجاجه مع آخرين مؤيدين لجماعة الإخوان أمام اللجنة بعد بدء الاستفتاء على تعديلات الدستور.*


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 يناير 2014)

مفتى الجمهورية يطالب الشعب المصرى بالمشاركة فى الاستفتاء


قال الدكتور شوقى علام مفتى الجمهورية، إن مصر تشهد حاليا مرحلة فارقة فى تاريخها، حيث يقوم شعبها العظيم بتحديد مصيره الدستورى على التعديلات التى أقرتها لجنة التعديلات الدستورية، بما يمثل انطلاقة لمصرنا الحبيبة وشعبها الكريم.

وأصاف المفتى عقب الإدلاء بصوته فى الاستفتاء على التعديلات الدستورية بلجنة الوافدين بالجامعة العمالية بمدينة نصر بالقاهرة، أن المصريين وهم يلبون نداء الوطن، يؤكدون على أهمية هذه الخطوة كمرحلة جديدة من الأمل والعمل، نحتاج فيها إلى تكاتف جميع أطياف الشعب المصرى لنجتاز سويا أى تحديات أو عقبات فى سبيل النهوض الحقيقى بهذا الوطن للريادة التى يستحقها.

ودعا المفتى الشعب المصرى العظيم أن يلبى نداء الوطن بمسئولية وطنية وحضارية تبهر العالم أجمع بإذن الله.


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 يناير 2014)

*استبعدت اللجنة العليا للانتخابات المستشار طارق مدثر رئيس اللجنة الفرعية بمدرسة جمال عبد الناصر بالفسطاط بدائرة مصر القديمة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 يناير 2014)

*الاهرام: 3 قتلى و4 مصابين في اشتباكات بين قوات الشرطة والإخوان بسوهاج*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 يناير 2014)

*الأهرام: مقتل مؤيد للإخوان في اشتباك مع الشرطة أمام لجنة استفتاء بمدينة ناصر ببني سويف*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 يناير 2014)

*تمكن ضباط وحدة مباحث مركز شرطة أبو تشت من ضبط 3 من أعضاء جماعة الإخوان الإرهابية فى محاولة منهم لتنظيم مسيرة بالدراجات البخارية تدعو لمقاطعة الاستفتاء بأبو تشت*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 يناير 2014)

*قال العميد هشام يوسف مدير مكتب المفرقعات بالحيزة ، ان غرفة العمليات تلقت بلاغا من غرفه النجدة بالجيزة لضبط احد الاشخاص قد بحوزته 3 عبوات امام احد المطاعم الشهيرة فى تقاطع شارعي الهرم و العريش.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 يناير 2014)

*اشعل عدد من شباب جماعه الاخوان الارهابية النيران فى اطارات السيارات بميدان جهينه بمدينة السادس من اكتوبر وانتقلت قوات الامن الى مكان الواقعه.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 يناير 2014)

*انطلقت مسيرة لمؤيدى الإخوان من مسجد النعام فى المطرية متجهة لمنطقة عين شمس.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 يناير 2014)

*قال مصدر عسكرى لـ" اليوم السابع " إن اشتباكات وقعت فى منطقة كرداسة بالجيزة منذ قليل*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 يناير 2014)

*دفعت قوات أمن القاهرة بثلاثة تشكيلات أمن مركزى لتنضم إلى قوات مباحث قسم عين شمس ومدرعة شرطة لتكثيف التواجد بمنطقة المزلقان عين شمس*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 يناير 2014)

*صرح مصدر أمنى مسئول بوزارة الداخلية إن أعضاء جماعة الإخوان الإرهابية اعتلت أسطح بعض العقارات شارع 15 التجارى، دائرة قسم ثان سوهاج، وأطلقوا أعيرة نارية على المارة فى محاولة لإثنائهم عن الوصول لمقار الاستفتاء مما ادى الى مقتل 4 مواطنين واصابة 7 .... وقد لاحقت قوات الامن تلك العناصر وتم القبض عليهم وضبط الاسلحة المستخدمة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 يناير 2014)

*صرح مصدر عسكرى لـ" اليوم السابع " إن اشتباكات وقعت فى منطقة كرداسة بالجيزة منذ قليل ، بمدرسة ناهيا الثانوية التجارية ، مؤكدا أن قوات الجيش والشرطة تتعامل مع الموقف الآن . *


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 يناير 2014)

*أصدرت اللجنة العليا للإنتخابات قرار بزيادة عدد القضاة بلجان الوافدين بمحافظتى القاهرة والجيزة، نظرا لزيادة أعداد الناخبين وتكدسهم.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 يناير 2014)

*وقعت اشتباكات بين عدد من الأهالى المؤيدين للدستور، وبعض عناصر جماعة الإخوان الإرهابية، بقرية المنصورية بمنشأة القناطر.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 يناير 2014)

*صرح مصدر قضائى إن أحد القضاة رئيس بمحكمة الاستئناف ورئيس لجنة عامة بالسادات بالمنوفية تم رصده بأنه يوجه الناخبين للتصويت بلا للدستور*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 يناير 2014)

*أكدت غرفة العمليات بنادى قضاة مصر أنه تم استبدال قاض بإحدى اللجان الفرعية بالنزهة، وذلك بسبب توجيه الناخبين للتصويت بـ"لا للدستور".*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 يناير 2014)

*أغلقت المحال التجارية بمحيط مجلس مدينة أوسيم أبوابها، وذلك عقب قيام محاولة لمسيرة للإخوان المرور من أمام مجلس المدينة، حيث تصدت لها قوات الأمن بالأسلحة النارية.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 يناير 2014)

*تلقت غرفة العمليات بمحافظة الجيزة بلاغاً يفيد بتوقف العمل بلجنتى مدرسة ناهيا الابتدائية بنين، ومدرسة كفر حكيم الابتدائية، بسبب قيام عناصر الإخوان بإشعال الحرائق خارج أسوار مداخل اللجان لعرقلة سير عملية التصويت، كما منعوا الناخبين من دخول اللجان للتصويت.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 يناير 2014)

*ارتفع عدد حالات الوفاة نتيجة أحداث العنف التى شهدتها قرية ناهيا بمحافظة الجيزة، حيث سقط قتيلان حتى الآن إثر إصابتهما بطلقات نارية، وهما عاطف محمد عاطف وسيد العقباوى.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 يناير 2014)

*نظمت جماعة الإخوان الإرهابية مسيرة فى الوراق بالجيزة، فيما قامت قوات الأمن بالتصدى للمسيرة بإطلاق قنابل الغاز المسيلة للدموع*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 يناير 2014)

*تم تحرير محضر لرئيس لجنة  مدرسة سعد بن ابى وقاس بأخميم لتعمده غلق اللجنة لأداء صلاة الظهر اربع مرات ؟؟.............. و جاري إستبداله *


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 يناير 2014)

*فاصل ونعود .....................*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (14 يناير 2014)

*@Watanipaper          1 د **دمج لجان حي أبو هلال بالمنيا في مقر واحد لدواع أمنية 
*

* المتحدث باسم #العليا_للانتخابات  : لم يتم استبعاد اى قاضى وماحدث مجرد استبدال لبعض القضاة بسبب شعورهم بالأرهاق*

*ضبط إخواني يدون علي حوائط لجنة انتخابية عبارات مسيئة ضد الدستور والجيش *


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (14 يناير 2014)

*جريدة الفجر     ‏@ElfagrNews          1 د **قوات الامن بالسويس تفض إشتباكات بين مؤيدي الدستور و أنصار المعزول*
*@eahram          4 د * 
*القبض على ٢٠ من عناصر الإخوان بحوزتهم عبوات ناسفة وقنابل بالجيزة*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (14 يناير 2014)

*الدستور الأصلى     ‏@DostorNews          4 د **استبعاد 6 قضاة من لجان القليوبية لتوجيههم الناخبين للتصويت بـ”لا*

*قوات الأمن تطلق الغاز بقرية ناهيا لتفريق الإخوان*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (14 يناير 2014)

*المفتى* يدلى بصوته http://t.co/tJcWxb2FGt


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (14 يناير 2014)

*مصدر أمني: ضبط 3 ليبيين وسورى بتهمة حيازة مولوتوف لتعطيل #الاستفتاء بعين شمس

أنصار الإخوان يحطمون سيارة عضو مجلس شعب سابق عن “النور” بالجيزة | الدستور الأصلي


*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (14 يناير 2014)

*تلقت مديرة أمن المنيا بلاغا بوجود 5 قنابل داخل لجان  بمركز بنى مزار  التابع لمحافظة المنيا وعلى الفور أخطر اللواء أسامة متولى  مدير أمن المنيا  فرق المفرقعات التى توجهت للجان وقامت بإبطال مفعول 5  قنابل كانت تم زرعها  داخل اللجان .

صدي البلد*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (14 يناير 2014)

*أكد مصدر عسكري مسئول  أن الفريق أول عبدالفتاح السيسي، وزير الدفاع، لا يزال موجود بغرفة عمليات  القوات المسلحة حتى الآن، وسيستمر في التواجد بها حتى انتهاء التصويت  اليوم.
وقال المصدر إن السيسي يشعر بسعادة بالغة  من الإقبال الكبير على الاستفتاء، وأكد للقادة المتابعين معه الاستفتاء أن  الشعب المصري أثبت أنه أكثر الشعوب متحضراً كما عودنا دائماً.


*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (14 يناير 2014)

*
**1/14/2014   4:01 PM​*​*





​
*​*إسلام امين​*
*أدلى  منذ قليل الانبا باخوميوس مطران البحيرة ومطروح والخمس مدن الغربية منذ  قليل بصوته فى لجنة مجلس مدينة دمنهور مؤكدا على إن مشروع الدستور الجديد  يحقق كافة طوائف الشعب المصري من الفلاحين والعمال والشباب والنساء وذوي  الاحتياجات الخاصة وهو ما كنا نرجوه وننتظره لمصر ، مشيراً بأن الدستور  براقة أمل وتفاؤل حول مصر الحضارة التي لا تعرف التقسيم ولا العنف .​*
*وأضاف  باخوميوس بأن خارطة الطريق سوف تمضى في طريقها ومسارها رغم محاولات البعض  لتعطليها إلا إن الشعب المصري بإصراره ودماءه وشبابه وشيوخه وأطفاله ونساءه  والبسطاء سوف يؤكدون على تطبيق خارطة الطريق والتي لم يتخلى عنها أحدا حتى  نصل الى مصر التي نحبها ونعتز بها.​*​*















​*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (14 يناير 2014)

*تزايدت حدة الاشتباكات بين قوات  الأمن وعناصر الجماعة الإرهابية بمنطقة ناهيا، حيث تقوم عناصر الجماعة  الإرهابية، باستفزاز الأمن بإلقاء الطوب
والحجارة على قوات الأمن، فيما ترد قوات الأمن بإطلاق الغاز المسيل للدموع والخرطوش.
وفي سياق متصل، تم إغلاق جميع اللجان الانتخابية  بمنطقة ناهيا ما عدا مدرسة ناهيا الابتدائية بنين، التى تمركز أمامها عناصر  الأمن بسبب محاولات الجماعة الإرهابية اقتحام اللجان الانتخابية، ومنع  الناخبين الإدلاء بأصواتهم.
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (14 يناير 2014)

*تلقت غرفة عمليات  نادى مستشارى قضايا الدولة برئاسة المستشار عصام  الطوبجى عضو مجلس إدارة  النادى، إخطارا بوقوع اشتباكات بالأسلحة النارية  بين عناصر الإخوان  والأهالى أمام مدرسة محمد نجيب بالمرج، ما بث الرعب بين  المواطنين أثناء  إدلائهم بأصواتهم خلال الاستفتاء على الدستور.
 
وأكد عصام الطوبحى، أن اللجنة العليا للانتخابات قد مدت الغرفة بأرقام   هواتف خاطئة مما أعاق إيصالهم باللجنة لحل عدد من المشكلات من بينها   اشتباكات المرج.*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (14 يناير 2014)

*
لا تتوقف جماعة الإخوان الإرهابية عن محاولات إرهاب  الشعب المصرى بالقول والفعل وتعطيل مسار خارطة الطريق والاستفتاء على  الدستور ، وفى هذا الاطار رصدت غرفة عمليات نادي القضاة منذ قليل رقم هاتف  محمول رقمه 01152227656، يقوم بإرسال رسائل نصية قصيرة للقضاة المشرفين على  الاستفتاء منها "أخي القاضي ﻻ تشارك فى دستور الدم" و"حسبنا الله ونعم  الوكيل فى كل قاض يشارك فى دستور الدم".
وقد أخطرت غرفة العمليات الجهات الأمنية لاتخاذ اللازم قانونيا.
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (14 يناير 2014)

*أدلى الدكتور عمرو خالد، بصوته فى  اﻻستفتاء على الدستور بلجان مدرسة  الشيخ زايد الثانوية بنين، وبرفقته  نجله. 	 		وأكد خالد ، أنه صوت ب”نعم” على مواد الدستور، لتحقيق اﻻستقرار  للبلاد،  ﻻفتاً إلى أنه يتوقع أن تنتهى عمليات اﻻستفتاء دون أية مشاكل.
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (14 يناير 2014)

*شهدت لجنة مدرسة عبدالحليم محمود  بشارع جمال عبد الناصر بمنطقة العصافرة بالإسكندرية اشتباكات بين الأهالي  والإخوان قبل أن تتدخل قوات الأمن وتقوم بمطاردتهم.
وفض أهالي منطقة الورديان غرب الإسكندرية مظاهرة محدودة لأنصار جماعة الإخوان الإرهابية قبل أن تأتي قوات الأمن لمكان المظاهرة.
وقام أهالى منطقة السيوف بشرق الإسكندرية بطرد عدد من السيدات المنتقبات من  تنظيم الإخوان لدعواتهن الناخبين إلى المغادرة وعدم الإدلاء بأصواتهم مما  أثار غضب الناخبين وقاموا بمطاردتهم فى الشوارع الجانبية، واحتشدو أمام  لجانهم بمدرسة فاطمة عنان الإعدادية بنات، وقاموا بالتظاهر ضد الإرهاب  ورددوا هتافات مؤيدة للفريق السيسى وقاموا برفع علم مصر.
وعلت هتافاتهم ضد الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسى وتنظيم الإخوان.

شهدت لجنة مدرسة عبدالحليم محمود  بشارع جمال عبد الناصر بمنطقة العصافرة بالإسكندرية اشتباكات بين الأهالي  والإخوان قبل أن تتدخل قوات الأمن وتقوم بمطاردتهم.
وفض أهالي منطقة الورديان غرب الإسكندرية مظاهرة محدودة لأنصار جماعة الإخوان الإرهابية قبل أن تأتي قوات الأمن لمكان المظاهرة.
وقام أهالى منطقة السيوف بشرق الإسكندرية بطرد عدد من السيدات المنتقبات من  تنظيم الإخوان لدعواتهن الناخبين إلى المغادرة وعدم الإدلاء بأصواتهم مما  أثار غضب الناخبين وقاموا بمطاردتهم فى الشوارع الجانبية، واحتشدو أمام  لجانهم بمدرسة فاطمة عنان الإعدادية بنات، وقاموا بالتظاهر ضد الإرهاب  ورددوا هتافات مؤيدة للفريق السيسى وقاموا برفع علم مصر.
وعلت هتافاتهم ضد الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسى وتنظيم الإخوان.

​​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (14 يناير 2014)

*نشبت اشتباكات عنيفة مساء اليوم  الثلاثاء، بشارع شكرى الكواتلى بمدينة المحلة بين الشرطة وأعضاء الإخوان  الذين نظموا مسيرة لرفض الدستور الجديد.
كما حرضوا الناخبين على التصويت بلا وحاولوا بث الرعب  والفزع فى قلوب الناخبين المتواجدين باللجان الانتخابية، رافعين شارات  رابعة وصور الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي، ولافتات لا للدستور الانقلابى، ما  دفع قوات الشرطة للانتقال لمكان المسيرة ومطاردة أنصار المعزول بالشوارع  وإجبارهم على فض تظاهرتهم.*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (14 يناير 2014)

*
​* *رصدت غرفة عمليات  متابعة الاستفتاء على الدستور بمحافظة الجيزة، إيقاف  العمل بلجان "47، 48،  49" بمدرسة أحمد بهجت الثانوية بمساكن كفر الجبل بحى  الهرم بناء على قرار  اللجنة العليا للانتخابات.
كان عدد من المواطنين اشتكوا لرجال تأمين القوات المسلحة والشرطة   المتواجدين أمام اللجنة بعد مشاهدتهم العاملين باللجنة بالتصويت على   الدستور بدلا من الناخبين بـ"لا" على عكس رغبة الناخبين، في وجود القاضية   المسئولة عن اللجنة، وتم استبدال الموظفين بعناصر من الوحدة المحلية وإرسال   قاضٍ لتسيير الأعمال.​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (14 يناير 2014)

* ابو حامد وهو يصوت فى الاستفتاء بعع محاولة اغتيالة واصابتة بــ اصابات بالغة جدا
2014-01-14 15:37:24 
 






 
 



 *


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (14 يناير 2014)

*وجه العقيد أركان  حرب أحمد محمد علي، المتحدث العسكري، التحية  والتقدير لشعب مصر العظيم على  المشاركة الإيجابية التاريخية فى عملية  الاستفتاء على الدستور منذ الصباح  الباكر وبكل رقى وعبقرية، وفى مشهد وطني  متميز، يؤكد أن هذا الشعب  المصري- أول شعب حر فى تاريخ البشرية - مستمر فى  مفاجأته وإبهاره للعالم  بمدى تحضر المصريين فى بناء مستقبلهم.
وتابع  خلال مداخلة هاتفية مع راديو 9090، أنه تم توجيه رسالة طمأنة  لشعب مصر  العظيم بأن عملية الاستفتاء على الدستور تسير شكل طبيعى وآمن ...  على  الرغم من بعض المحاولات المحدودة من قبل أتباع الجماعة الإرهابية  لعرقلة  عملية التصويت فى أماكن قليلة مثل [ الجيزة " ناهيا - كرداسة " -  بنى سويف  - سوهاج ]، وذلك بعد ظهور بوادر المشاركة التاريخية للشعب على  دستوره ...  والإشارة إلى استمرار عملية التصويت فى هذه الأماكن بشكل طبيعى ،  وأن  قوات التأمين من الجيش والشرطة تتعامل مع ذلك فى إطار من ضبط النفس،  ولكنه  أيضاً بكل القوة والحسم إذا تطلب الموقف ذلك.
			وأضاف: إنه تم التأكيد على أن القوات المسلحة والشرطة المدنية فى   تعاملهما مع عنف الجماعة الإرهابية تحملا الكثير من الخسائر والشهداء خلال   الفترة الماضية ... ولكن تهديد سلامة وحياة مواطنين سلميين  خط أحمر، لن   تسمح القوات المسلحة والشرطة بتجاوزه مهما كلفنا ذلك من تضحيات، وأن تأمين   شعب مصر لقول كلمتهم حول الدستور هو واجب وطنى لن نحيد عنه أو نسمح لأحد   المساس به .
			واستطرد قائلاً: إنه تم التشديد على أن تلك المحاولات اليأسة لإيقاف   قطار مصر نحو المستقبل سوف تفشل .. وأن أعمال ترهيب المواطنين المصريين لن   تنجح لأسباب كثيرة أبسطها، وهو أن " هذا الشعب العظيم قد ينتابه الشعور   بالقلق على وطنه، ولكنه أبداً لا ينتابه الشعور بالخوف، ولا يخشى أحداً غير   الله سبحانة وتعالى " ... مؤكداً على أن هذا الواقع الوطنى المصري، وعلى   الجميع فهم واستيعاب واحترام ذلك، والاندماج به، إن أراد .
			واختتم المتحدث حديثه بالإشادة بشعب مصر العظيم خاصة سيدات مصر وشبابها،   طلائع طوابير مصر نحو المستقبل.. وعبقرية المشهد، وحالة الوعى والاصطفاف   الوطني مع مصر للدفاع عن تاريخها العريق بكل ما يحمله من وسطية وتعددية   وتسامح ... وأن هذا الواقع يدفعه للقول نيابة عن جميع زملائي " أن المشهد   الوطنى لشعب مصر وجهوده لبناء مستقبله ورفضه للظلام والتكفير ... هى مبعث   فخر لنا جميعاً كضباط وضباط صف وجنود بالقوات المسلحة، بأننا أبناء لهذا   الشعب العظيم وجنوده له وحماه مستقبله " .
			ورداً على سؤال عن تطورات العملية العسكرية فى سيناء، أكد المتحدث   العسكري أن القوات المسلحة حققت الكثير من النجاحات فى سيناء، والتى ساهمت   فى تقليص العمليات الإرهابية خلال الفترة الأخيرة بعد التأثير الفعال على   قدرات الجماعات الإرهابية والتكفيرية، وأن القوات المسلحة خلال الفترة   الحالية تتعقب بعض المجموعات والبؤر الإرهابية والإجرامية فى سيناء، إلى أن   يتم القضاء الكامل على الإرهاب فى سيناء .

الدستور​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (14 يناير 2014)

*ابطال مفعول عبوة ناسفة بلجنة مدرسة الثانوية بنات بالفيوم
*
*نجح خبراء  المفرقعات بإدارة الحماية المدنية بالفيوم في إبطال مفعول  عبوة ثالثة عثر  عليها بجوار لجنة المدرسة الفنية الثانوية بنات بالفيوم .*


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 يناير 2014)

هههههههههههههه الصعايدة وهم فى طابور الاستفتاء


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 يناير 2014)

هههههههههههههههههههههههه اللى عامل الكاريكاتير دة مشكلة هههههههه


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 يناير 2014)

بأمانة سكر سكر سكر خالص  ♥


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 يناير 2014)

الشيخ علي جمعة مفتي الجمهورية السابق يشارك بالاستفتاء اليوم


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 يناير 2014)

لا يكون هناك مد بعد التاسعة مساءا للتصويت فى اللجان فى اليوم الاول للاستفتاء

قررت اللجنة العليا للانتخابات انه لن يكون هناك مد فى اليوم الاول للتصويت ويقتصر على من هم داخل حرم اللجنة فقط . واكد المستشار أحمد سحيل عضو الأمانة العامة باللجنة العليا للانتخابات، أن اللجان الفرعية ستنتهى اليوم من عملية التصويت فى تمام الساعة التاسعة مساءً، ولن يكون هناك مد للتصويت.
وأوضح السحيلى بأن اللجنة العليا للانتخابات قررت بان يكون التصويت فى اليوم الأخير حتى تمام الساعة التاسعة مساءً، ولكن هناك احتمال بمد الفترة للسماح لأخر ناخب داخل الحرم الانتخابى للجان الفرعية للتصويت حتى يتم منح جميع الناخبين الحق فى المشاركة الديمقراطية.
وينتظر ان تدلى اللجنة العليا للانتخابات ببان ختامى خلال دقائق تبين فيه ما تم خلال اليوم .
اعادت اللجنة التأكيد انه لم يتقرر ان يكون هناك يوم ثالث للتصويت كما اشيع بمد الفترة ليوم الخمسين . فيتم الالتزام بما تم اقرار فقط .

عادل منير


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (14 يناير 2014)

*رتفاع عدد قتلى اشتباكات سوهاج إلى 4 بينهم «مجهول» وطفل







*

* 



* 
*الثلاثاء ١٤ يناير ٢٠١٤ - ٠٩:٤٤:١٦ م

حصلت «بوابة الشروق» على إحصائية القتلى والمصابين في  الاشتباكات التي  وقعت، اليوم الثلاثاء، بين قوات الأمن ومتظاهرين رفضا  للاستفتاء بمنطقة  الزهراء، دائرة قسم ثان سوهاج.
وذكر بيان لمديرية أمن سوهاج، أن المتوفين أربعة، أحدهم طفل، وآخر لم يتم التعرف عليه، نتيجة طلقات نارية بالرأس.
وأوضح البيان أن المصابين ثلاثة أحدهم لم يتم التعرف عليه، مصابون جميعا بطلقات نارية في أجزاء متفرقة من الجسد.
وكان اللواء إبراهيم صابر، مدير أمن سوهاج، قد تلقى إخطارًا  من مأمور  قسم شرطة ثان بقيام أنصار الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي بتنظيم  مسيرة، وتعطيل  حركة المرور، فأمر مدير الأمن بإرسال قوة شرطية من الأمن  المركزي، والتي  قامت بإلقاء القنابل المسيلة للدموع؛ لتفريق المتظاهرين،  وتطورت الاشتباكات  إلى الرصاص، مما نتج عنه مصرع 4 وإصابة آخرين.
وتمكنت الأجهزة الأمنية من إلقاء القبض على 9 متهمين، وتقوم حاليا بتمشيط المنطقة بحثا عن آخرين.*


----------



## كليماندوس (14 يناير 2014)

ABOTARBO قال:


> هههههههههههههه الصعايدة وهم فى طابور الاستفتاء


حلاوة روح " المصريين " ... ههههههه
و بياع قصب ذكى .. زى بياع الفول اللى كان فى التحرير و كاتب على عربيته " كنتاكى " ... ايييه الزمان يعيد نفسه ..
و يا رب الكل " يعيد "  سواء بالاستفتاء و إحتفالاته او بالغطسه و قلقاسها وقصبها  ..


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (14 يناير 2014)

*استبدلت اللجنة  العليا للانتخابات  المستشار محمد كامل قاضى لجنة مدرسة محمد فريد بعابدين،  لقيامه بتوجيه  المواطنين بالتصويت بـ"لا" على الدستور، بالمستشار محمد  كمال قنديل. 
وكان الناخبون باللجنة قد طردوا القاضي، ورفضوا تلك الممارسات، متهمينه بالانتماء لجماعة الإخوان الإرهابية. 
من  ناحية أخرى أعادت قوات الأمن المسئولة عن تأمين اللجنة الهدوء مرة أخرى  إلى صفوف الناخبين لاستكمال أول استحقاق ديمقراطي لثورة 30 يونيو.​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (14 يناير 2014)

*أكد  الدكتورياسر برهامى نائب رئيس الدعوة السلفية, أن تأييد "حزب  النور"للدستورالذى شارك فى وضعه كان له دوركبيرفى الحشد للتصويت بنعم  للدستور الذى يأتى تطبيقا لخارطة الطريق التى وافق عليها حزب النورمن اليوم  الأول لثورة 30يونيو من منطلق الحرص على منع إراقة دماء المصريين.​*
*وأضاف  أن قيادات جماعة الإخوان المسلمين, تتحمل ما وصلت له حالة البلاد أثناء  حكمهم وهو ما دفع الشعب للخروج عليهم, رافضا سياستهم وإدارتهم كما يتحملون  الأخطاء التاريخية التى اتخذوها بعدم تأييدهم للثورة وللتغيير باعتباره  مطلبا للشعب.​*
*
وفى نفس الوقت طالب برهامى, أن يفسح المجال للمصالحة مع شباب الإخوان وذلك  حقنا للدماء وذلك بعد إقرارالدستور وانتخاب رئيس الجمهورية الجديد لمصر.​*
*وأعرب  الدكتور ياسر برهامي نائب رئيس الدعوة السلفية، عن سعادته بسبب الإقبال  الكثيف في جميع أنحاء الجمهورية على استفتاء اليوم، قائلا: "السيسي وفى  بوعده".​*
*جاء  ذلك خلال قيام الدكتور ياسربرهامى, بالإدلاء بصوته فى الاستفتاء على  الدستوربلجنة مدرسة محمد عبد الغنى الجمسى, بالرأس السوداء بالإسكندرية.​*​*
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (14 يناير 2014)

*ادلى نيافة  الانبا مكاريوس اسقف عام المنيا بصوته فى مدرسة الثانوية  العسكرية، صباح  اليوم الثلاثاء، وسط تواجد شعبى من مسلمي ومسيحيي القرية،  رافضا التصريح  برفضه او قبوله للدستور ايمانا منه بحرية كل فرد فى الاختيار  وحتى لا يكون  عقبة امام احد.

وقال نيافة الحبر الجليل  الأنبا مكاريوس فى تصريحات خاصة للفجر، ان لجان  محافظة المنيا شهدت اليوم  اقبالا غير عادى من كل طبقات المجتمع وفئاته،  حتى الامهات اصطحبت اطفالها  معها للجان للتغلب بكل اصرار على ما يمكن ان  يعوقهن من التصويت على مشروع  الدستور الجديد.


واضاف اسقف المنيا فى  تصريحاته، ان الاستفتاء الدستورى يفعل البعد  الوطنى لدى فئات المجتمع  ويدعم مشاعرهم الوطنية، حيث عمت الفرحة والسعادة  فى وجوه المواطنين فى  طوابير الانتظار على ابواب اللجان، مصيفا انه لاول  مره يمر استفتاء بهذة  الروح الجميلة إيبارشية المنيا.


وأكد مكاريوس انه حث شعب  الكنيسة للتصويت على مشروع الدستور بكل حرية،  دون التوجيه بـ"نعم"  ،  قائلا :"لو حد قال "لا" الكنيسة لا تحاكمه ولا توجه  له اللوم فلكل قبطى  الحق الكامل والحرية فيما يخصه بالشأن السياسى".

واختتم الاانبا مكاريوس  تصريحاته بالرد حول ما اشيع عبر المواقع  الاخبارية منذ ايام لقول البابا  تواضروس الثانى بابا الاسكندرية وبطريرك  الكرازة المرقسية، "نعم تجلب  النعم" بكونه وجه شعب الكنيسة ، قال اسقف  المنيا ، ان هذا الرآى شخصى  وقاله البابا بشكل عام، وان هذا لا يعنى ان  البابا وجه شعب الكنيسة.*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 يناير 2014)

*
*

انت جاي تهزر مش تصوت  ..




​


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 يناير 2014)

*عاااااااااااااجل:
انباء عن تخطى اعداد الناخبين فى لجنة مدرسة الزمالك المشتركة لعدد سكان قطر*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 يناير 2014)

*وقالت الصناديق للجيش نعم " دي ايدي علي فكره "* 


*


*
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 يناير 2014)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 يناير 2014)

*قال مصدر أمنى مسئول بوزارة الداخلية، إن قوات الأمن المكلفة بتأمين عملية الاستفتاء على الدستور، ألقت القبض حتى الآن، على 249 من عناصر تنظيم جماعة الإخوان "الإرهابية" وبحوزتهم العديد من الأسلحة البيضاء والنارية والمولوتوف.

وأكد المصدر أن عمليات القبض كانت على خلفية محاولة تعطيل عملية التصويت على الدستور واشتباك مع قوات الأمن بجميع المحافظات.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 يناير 2014)

*قال الدكتور أحمد كامل المتحدث الرسمى بإسم وزارة الصحة فى مداخلة هاتفية مع برنامج "هنا العاصمة " على فضائية "سى بى سى"، أن أحداث اليوم مرت بشكل متزن وجيد فى المحافظات بمشاركة الملايين، والأوضاع كانت مستقرة، مشيراً إلى أن حصيلة الإصابات أثناء اليوم 28 حالة غادر منهم 18 حالة بعد أن تلقوا العلاج فى الاسكندرية والدقهلية والمنيا وبنى سويف والبحيرة وكفر الشيخ وسوهاج.

وأصاف "هى حالات إختناق أو غيبوبة بسبب الازدحام، لكن هناك بعض الاصابات مثل كسور فى القدم وأصابع اليد نتيجة حدوث بعض الاشتباكات أمام بعض اللجان، مشيراً إلى أن عدد الضحايا على مستوى الجمهورية 11 شخصا 4 فى سوهاج و4 فى الجيزة وواحدة فى بنى سويف واثنتان نتيجة أزمات قلبية، موضحا أن بعض حالات الوفاة بها شبهة جنائية لوجود بعض المقذوفات والطب الشرعى سيقرر ذلك فى وقت لاحق.*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 يناير 2014)

الصورة دي عجز لساني عن وصفها !




​


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 يناير 2014)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 يناير 2014)

*منذ قليل 

 غلق ميدان الالف مسكن بعد اندلاع اشتباكات عنيفة بين قوات الامن و انصار جماعة الاخوان*


----------



## +ماريا+ (14 يناير 2014)

اقوى صور فى اول يوم للاستفتاء على الدستور 
*
*
* 

































*​


----------



## +ماريا+ (15 يناير 2014)




----------



## BITAR (15 يناير 2014)

*يتسلم المستشار هشام مختار - المتحدث باسم اللجنة العليا للانتخابات - نتائج الاستفتاء على مشروع الدستور والواردة من البعثات المصرية بالخارج، وذلك في تمام الساعة الثانية ظهرًا، من السفير علي العشيري مساعد وزير الخارجية للشئون القنصلية.*​


----------



## BITAR (15 يناير 2014)

*تعرض رئيس اللجان الانتخابية بأبوحماد بمحافظة الشرقية منذ قليل لحادث تصادم بطريق العاشر من رمضان أثناء ذهابه إلى مدينة أبوحماد للإشراف على اللجان فى اليوم الثانى من الاستفتاء على الدستور مما تعذر فى تأخير فتح اللجان.​*
*تلقى اللواء"سامح الكيلانى" مدير أمن الشرقية إخطارا يفيد إصابة المستشار" مصطفى عادل" رئيس لجنتى 109و111بالمعهد الدينى بعمريط بمركز أبوحماد.*​ *فى حادث تصادم بطريق العاشر من رمضان أثناء ذهابه للجان الانتخابية مما تعذر فتح اللجا​*​


----------



## BITAR (15 يناير 2014)

*تم العثور على قنبلة بدائية الصنع داخل لجنة انتخابية فى بولاق الدكرور وابطال مفعولها.*

*شهدت لجنة مدرسة الشروق الإعدادية ببولاق الدكرور حالة من الاستنفار الأمنى، قام على إثرها خبراء المفرقعات بتمشيط المدرسة، عقب إبلاغ أحد الناخبين بعثوره على قنبلة.*

* عثرت الأجهزة الأمنية على زجاجة مياه غازية عبارة عن علبة "كانز" بداخلها مادة "تى إن تى" القابلة للانفجار ، وتم إبطال مفعولها.*​
​ 
​


----------



## BITAR (15 يناير 2014)

*صرح مصدر أمني بوزارة الداخلية، أن دوى الانفجار القوى الذى سمعه الأهالى بصفط اللبن، وأبلغوا عن انفجار عبوة ناسفة، تبين من خلال المعاينة عدم العثور على أى مواد متفجرة، وسلبية البلاغ.*​
*وأوضح المصدر أن الصوت الذى سمعه الأهالى كان انفجار إطار سيارة نقل مقطورة.*​


​


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 يناير 2014)

*السلفيين قاطعوا الأستفتاء ...... حزب النور لعب على الوجهين وكان عميل مزدوج ......*


----------



## BITAR (15 يناير 2014)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *السلفيين قاطعوا الأستفتاء ...... حزب النور لعب على الوجهين وكان عميل مزدوج ......*


*هذا الوضع كان متوقع
على رأى المثل
(احمد زى الحج احمد) 
*​


----------



## BITAR (15 يناير 2014)

*قامت قوات الأمن بمحافظة الجيزة بإحباط محاولة اقتحام اللجنة 15، 16، 17 بمدرسة القاهرة الإعدادية بمركز أوسيم.*​
*وتصدت قوات الأمن إلى عدد من أنصار تنظيم الإخوان حاملين للأسلحة النارية محاولين اقتحام اللجان سالفة الذكر لإفساد عملية الاستفتاء على الدستور..*​


​


----------



## grges monir (15 يناير 2014)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *السلفيين قاطعوا الأستفتاء ...... حزب النور لعب على الوجهين وكان عميل مزدوج ......*


من المعروف ان السلفين والاخوان وجهان لعملة واحدة
ما فعلة حزب لنور هو غباء سياسى اراد بة ان يكسب ما خسر الاخوان
لكن هيهات


----------



## BITAR (15 يناير 2014)

*ممثلة جميلة وشيخ متطرف،الاولى صوتت بنعم من آجل مصر وإبعاد شبح التطرف عنها،والثانى صوت بنعم من آجل الإستعداد لمشاركة المتطرفين فى الحكم.. والسؤال لكم من سينتصر فى النهاية حلم الممثلة الجميلة أم خبث الشيخ المتطرف؟.**
                 مجدى خليل*​ 




​​


----------



## oesi no (15 يناير 2014)

BITAR قال:


> *ممثلة جميلة وشيخ متطرف،الاولى صوتت بنعم من آجل مصر وإبعاد شبح التطرف عنها،والثانى صوت بنعم من آجل الإستعداد لمشاركة المتطرفين فى الحكم.. والسؤال لكم من سينتصر فى النهاية حلم الممثلة الجميلة أم خبث الشيخ المتطرف؟.**
> مجدى خليل*​
> 
> 
> ...


ابقي قوله انها فوتوشوب 30:


----------



## +ماريا+ (15 يناير 2014)

من عجائب السلفيين 
نعم للدستور وشعار رابعه
*




*


----------



## BITAR (15 يناير 2014)




----------



## BITAR (15 يناير 2014)




----------



## BITAR (15 يناير 2014)

*فى منتصف ثان أيام الاستفتاء*
* وفود الاتحاد الأوروبى يتفقدون اللجان*
* سفير الصين يشيد بالدستور*
* ومسنّة تتساءل بعد التصويت:-*
* فين البومب بتاع الإخوان اللى مخوفنا بيه**؟*
* وتؤكد : السيسى ابنى ومقدرش أرفضله طلب*​ 
*الأربعاء، 15 يناير 2014 - 14:25​*



*المصريون يبهرون العالم فى ثان أيام الاستفتاء​*​
 *فى منتصف اليوم الثانى لعملية الاستفتاء على الدستور، واصل مبعوثو المنظمات الدولية وسفراء الدول تفقد اللجان الانتخابية لمتابعة سير الاستفتاء، حيث زار وفد من الاتحاد الأوروبى، ومنظمة حقوق الإنسان بالشبكة الدولية للحقوق، والتنمية بالنرويج، لجان الاستفتاء على الدستور بالمعادى، لمتابعة سير العملية الانتخابية.*
* وقال على ديب، أحد افراد منظمة حقوق الإنسان بالشبكة الدولية للحقوق والتنمية بالنرويج فى تصريح خاص لليوم السابع، إن المنظمة أرسلت 20 مراقبا دوليا، و2000 مراقب محلى من مؤسسة ماعت للسلام لمتابعة سير الاستفتاء. *
* بينما أكد السفير الصينى فى مصر، سونج أجيو، أن الدستور المصرى الجديد، به إيجابيات كثيرة لصالح المصريين، مؤكداً أن الاستفتاء على الدستور، يمثل حدثا هاما فى تاريخ مصر فى ظل هذه المرحلة الهامة. *
* وأضاف السفير الصينى، فى تصريحات خاصة لـ"ليوم السابع"، خلال تفقده لجان الاستفتاء بمدرسة التوفيقية بنين بشبرا، أنه يتمنى أن يكون الدستور الجديد خطوة ناجحة لمصر تحقق لها التطور والنجاح، مشيدا بسير العملية الانتخابية التى وصفها بالطبيعية، والديمقراطية.*
* من جانب أخر، قام عدد من الشباب المتطوعين بإحضار الحاسب الخاص بهم، والتمركز أمام لجنة مدرسة شبرا الثانوية بنين بروض الفرج، لمساعدة الناخبين للتعرف على لجانهم، وذلك للتغلب على مشكلة عدم وجود كشوف باللجان، مما تسبب فى حالة من الارتباك، والغضب لدى الناخبين، وكادت أن تؤدى إلى انصراف أغلبهم وعدم التصويت.*
* كما نزل أحد مندوبى القضاة، فى لجنة مدرسة جلال فهمى الصناعية بنين فى شبرا مصر، إلى أسفل المدرسة، وذلك لتصويت ناخب على الدستور، بسبب سنه الذى يتعدى 70 عامًا ولا يستطيع الصعود إلى اللجنة.*
* ووسط أجواء احتفالية، رقصت إحدى السيدات المسنّات أمام لجنة مدرسة التوفيقية بشبرا على أنغام أغنية تسلم الأيادى، وتجمع حولها الأهالى، وظلوا يصفقوا، ويهتفوا باسم الفريق عبد الفتاح السيسى.*
* ورفعت السيدة المسنّة عصًا، وهى ترقص، وتردد ربنا يحميك يا سيسى، وتساءلت "فين الإخوان والبومب بتاعهم اللى مخوفنا بيه، وأضافت السيدة المسنة أنها رغم مرضها إلا أنها حرصت على المشاركة فى الاستفتاء على الدستور، والتصويت بنعم، خاصة بعد أن استمعت لكلمة الفريق السيسى، التى دعا فيها سيدات مصر للنزول قائلة "السيسى ده ابنى ومش هقدر أرفضله طلب"، وردد الأهالى هتافات منها انزل يا سيسى أنت رئيسى. *
* إلى جانب ذلك، حضرت أمام مدرسة جمال عبد الناصر الإعدادية بالدقى، فرقة عزف موسيقى عسكرية، وقدمت عرضًا لبعض الأغانى الوطنية، وتفاعل معها عدد كبير من الجمهور بالتصفيق والغناء.*
* وقامت عدد من المنتقبات باللجنة الفرعية بمدرسة مصطفى كامل بالوراق، بحس الناخبات على الإدلاء بأصواتهن بـ"نعم"على الدستور الجديد، لدعم خارصة الطريق، والدعوة للحشد بعد الظهيرة.*
* وحملت إحداهن صورة الفريق عبدالفتاح السيسى، مرددة هتافات "تسلم الأيادى، الجيش والشعب إيد واحدة، وإطلاق الزغاريد، والتهليل بفرح للاستفتاء على الدستور. *​​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 يناير 2014)

في مهرجان في شارع شبرا 
عربيات نقل مشغله تسلم الايادي وزغاريد


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 يناير 2014)

[YOUTUBE]4XFYib4kDhY[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 يناير 2014)

*بدأت منذ قليل عملية الفرز فى لجنتي رقمي 65،67 بمعهد ناهيا الإعدادي الثانوي أمام الناخبين لدواعى أمنية نتيجة تجمع المئات من أنصار الإخوان خلال تشييع جنازة القتلى الذين لقوا حتفهم أمس*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 يناير 2014)

*قال محمد عبد النعيم رئيس المنظمة المتحدة الوطنية لحقوق الإنسان، إن  جماعة الإخوان المسلمين الإرهابية تقوم بإرسال رسائل نصية على الموبايلات  على أنها من الكنيسة المصرية وتنص الرسالة علي " الكنيسة تدعوكم للمشاركة  بنعم على الدستور الرب يسوع مصر مسيحية.
* *
وأضاف نعيم أن المنظمة رصدت فى كل من محافظات سوهاج وبنى سويف والقاهرة  أعمال عنف شديدة من الجماعة الإرهابية ولكن الشعب المصرى العظيم قادر علي  مكافحتهم والعبور بمصر نحو الأمان والاستقرار.*
*البلد*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 يناير 2014)

*



* 

* 			تم التعديل  بتاريخ 2014/1/15					 			*
* 			عدد المشاهدات  				875			*
*"وول ستريت" تبرز صورة تصويت البابا تواضروس على الدستور في صدر صفحتها الأولى*



*أفردت صحيفة "وول ستريت جورنال"  الأمريكية، مساحة كبيرة لخبر تصويت المصريين على مشروع الدستور الجديد،  وأبرزت صورة تصويت بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية البابا  "تواضرس" الثاني في صدر الصفحة الأولى لها اليوم.*
*وذكرت الصحيفة الأمريكية، أنه في ظل أجواء  أمنية متوترة، تم استئناف عمليات الاستفتاء على الدستور المصري لليوم  الثاني على التوالي، مشيرة إلى أن المصريين يأملون في ينهي الدستور الجديد  لثلاث سنوات من المظاهرات وأحداث العنف لتحقيق المزيد من الاستقرار في  الوضع السياسي والأمني للدولة، وتحقيق الديمقراطية.*
*ورأت" وول ستريت جورنال"، أن التصويت سيمكن  القائد العام للقوات المسلحة الفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسي، الذي يحظى  بشعبية كبيرة، من ترشيح نفسه للرئاسة، مؤكدة أنه سباق سيكون من المتوقع له  الفوز به.*
*الوطن*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 يناير 2014)

*تعلن اللجنة العليا للانتخابات، برئاسة المستشار نبيل صليب، يوم السبت  المقبل، نتائج الاستفتاء على الدستور بعد غلق اللجان الفرعية في المواعيد  المحددة، والسماح لآخر متواجد داخل الحرم الانتخابي بالتصويت.  			**وأكد المستشار هشام مختار، المتحدث باسم اللجنة العليا للانتخابات،  أن رؤساء اللجان الفرعية سيبدءون في عمليات فرز الأصوات فور إغلاق اللجان  الفرعية في المواعيد المحددة للاستفتاء، بناء على قرار رئيس الجمهورية  بدعوة الناخبين للاستفتاء، مشيرًا إلى أن رؤساء اللجان العامة سيقومون بحصر  النتائج التي سترسلها فيما بعد إلى اللجنة العليا للانتخابات، لإعلان  النتائج خلال 72 ساعة، بعد ضم أصوات المصريين بالخارج التي تسلمتها اللجنة  أمس.
			وأوضح مختار أن اللجنة قررت إضافة 10 لجان جدد للوافدين من المحافظات،  نظرًا لكثافة أعداد الناخبين أمام تلك اللجان للتصويت في الاستفتاء على  الدستور، موضحًا أن اللجنة العليا كانت قد تلقت عددًا من الشكاوى بخصوص  تكدس الناخبين من الوافدين أمام اللجان بمناطق مصر الجديدة وشرم الشيخ.
			وفي محافظة الجيزة، قررت اللجنة الاستجابة لهذه الشكاوى بإضافة الـ10 لجان.
			وأشار إلى أن اللجنة كانت قد قررت، أمس الأول، إضافة 19 لجنة للوافدين  في محافظات القاهرة، والجيزة، والسويس، والوادي الجديد، بالإضافة إلى مناطق  شرم الشيخ، والعبور، وسيوة، ليصل إجمالي لجان الوافدين المضافة، خلال يومي  الاستفتاء إلى 29 لجنة بإجمالي 144 لجنة فرعية على مستوى الجمهورية.
			وأضاف: " العليا للانتخابات" قررت زيادة عدد القضاة في بعض اللجان  الانتخابية بمختلف محافظات الجمهورية، لمساعدة القضاة الأصليين لشعورهم  بالإرهاق والتعب، وحرصًا منها على عدم توقف سير العملية الانتخابية.
			وذكر مختار، أن عملية الاستفتاء في يومها الثاني لم تشهد أي عوائق أو  أحداث يمكن التنوية عنها تؤثر على سير العملية الانتخابية لاسيما بعض  الأحداث الطفيفة بمحافظة الجيزة، والتي قامت الأجهزة المعنية بالتعامل  معها، وأن الاقتراع فتحت في مواعيدها.
			وفي سياق متصل وفي أول تطبيق لتعديلات قانون مباشرة الحقوق السياسية  الخاص بتغليظ عقوبة التصويت أكثر من مرة إلى السجن بدلًا من الحبس، قررت  اللجنة العليا للانتخابات، إحالة 3 سيدات بلجنة الوافدين رقم واحد بمحافظة  قنا ومقرها مدرسة الشهيد عبد المنعم رياض إلى النيابة العامة، بعد ضبطهن  التصويت مرة ثانية رغم سبق تصويتهن في لجنة أخرى.*
*وأوضح بيان للجنة العليا للانتخابات، مساء الأربعاء، أنه تم إلقاء  القبض على السيدات وتم تحرير محضرًا بالواقعة وإحالتهن إلى النيابة العامة  إعمالًا للقانون، ليواجهن عقوبة السجن من 3 إلى 15 سنة باعتبارها جناية  وليست جنحة.
			وأكدت المصادر، أن اللجنة لن تتهاون مع أي قاضٍ أو موظف إداري يتجاوز في  حق القانون ويحاول التأثير على إرادة الناخبين، لافتة إلى أن عدد من تم  استبعادهم حتى الآن 12 قاضيًا من مختلف الهيئات القضائية.*
*الدستور*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 يناير 2014)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *بدأت منذ قليل عملية الفرز فى لجنتي رقمي 65،67 بمعهد ناهيا الإعدادي الثانوي أمام الناخبين لدواعى أمنية نتيجة تجمع المئات من أنصار الإخوان خلال تشييع جنازة القتلى الذين لقوا حتفهم أمس*


*
نفى المستشار عادل الشوربجى، مساعد وزير العدل للديوان، وعضو غرفة عمليات وزارة العدل، ما تردد بوسائل الإعلام بشأن غلق لجان "ناهيا" بمركز كرداسة.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 يناير 2014)

*أطلق أنصار جماعة الإخوان المسلمين أعيرة نارية تجاه اللجان الانتخابية بمدرسة ناهيا الثانوية ومعهد ناهية الإعدادى الثانوى بنفس المنطقة.*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 يناير 2014)

نشر بتاريخ الأربعاء, 15 يناير 2014 21:34 PM
  عواد سالم
*أظهرت عملية الفرز بلجنة بيلا "81 و82" بمحافظة كفر الشيخ، أن  عدد الأصوات 1389 صوتا، منهم 17صوتا بـ"لا" و1362صوتا لـ"نعم" و10أصوات  باطلة.*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 يناير 2014)

*لجنة مدرسة الشهيد حسني عبد البادي بقنا : 1114 نعم - 14 لا - 10 باطل

المصدر : الدستور *


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 يناير 2014)

*نتيجة "المعهد الأزهري بقنا": "نعم" تكتسح بـ233 صوتا مقابل 8 لـ"لا"*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 يناير 2014)

*بوابة الشروق| لجنة «طابنوها» بمركز «نبروه» بالدقهلية: 1108 «نعم» *


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 يناير 2014)

*قرية مرسي بالشرقية تقول "نعم للدستور" بـ703 أصوات مقابل 36 لـ"لا"

**لجنة 15 للشؤون الاجتماعية بسمنهود قنا: "نعم" 551 من 572 صوتا*

*  
بوابة الشروق| مدرسة الشهداء بمركز العسيرات بسوهاج: 559 نعم 17 لا 16 باطل
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 يناير 2014)

*لجنة فاروق القرشي بالاسكندرية : 820 نعم - 18 لا
مدرسة الباسكية  بالسوهاج :  1347 نعم - 38 لا  لجنة مدرسة كفر العجيزية التابعة لمركز سمنود  864 نعم 24 ل

بوابة الشروق| مدرسة كفر أبو عجوة بدمياط: 411 نعم 6 لا 1 باطل
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 يناير 2014)

*قرية الخطاطبة بالسادات 2105 نعم ولا 60 و35 باطل

 نتيجة لجنة 3 بالجامعة العمالية بمدينة نصر:  466 «نعم» 

قرية البتانون ب #المنوفية  لجنه 134 ونعم 984 ولا 8 
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 يناير 2014)

*لجنة رقم 169 "6 أكتوبر" ب #عين_شمس  510 صوتا لـ "نعم" و 13 صوتا "لا"

بوابة الشروق| لجنة 49 بمدرسة جعفر بن ابي طالب بالعجمي:  695 نعم  16 لا

لجنة 6 "كلية تربية رياضية" ب #القاهرة 1087 صوتا لـ "نعم" و 17 صوتا لـ "لا"  
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 يناير 2014)

*بوابة الشروق| لجنة مدرسة الشهيد أحمد بالقصير بـ #البحر_الأحمر: 399 نعم 29 لا 10 باطل

النهضه الابتدائية بركة السبع #بالمنوفية 3158 نعم 49 لا

لجنة الوافدين بالقاهرة الجديدة :  3116 نعم - 75 لا
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 يناير 2014)

*تصاعدت وتيرة الاشتباكات التي تدور حاليا في كرداسة، وألقى شباب الإخوان قنابل المولوتوف على لجان المعهد الأزهري، فيما ردت قوات الشرطة بإطلاق قنابل الغاز المسيلة للدموع.
وأشعل الإخوان النار في إطارات السيارات، بجوار مسجد الرشيدي، فيما حلقت 3 طائرات عسكرية فوق المنطقة.

كان عدد من عناصر الإخوان الإرهابية، قد هاجموا لجان الاستفتاء المتواجدة في المعهد الديني بكرداسة، محاولين اقتحام اللجان، وذلك بعد مشاركتيهم في تشييع جنازة حسني فتحي العقباوي، وعاطف محمد الحلفاوي، الذين قتلا في اشتباكات أمس مع قوات الجيش والشرطة المكلفة بتأمين لجان الاستفتاء.

وردد المهاجمون، هتافات بسقوط الاستفتاء، منها «باطل» و«يسقط حكم العسكر»، و «الشهادة لينا والشعب عبيد البيادة»

وقال شهود عيان إن قوات الجيش كانت أغلقت اللجنتين، بعد وصول معلومات أمنية عن تحرك المشاركين في الجنازة لاقتحامهما، وأضافوا أن القوات تحصنت داخل المعهد، وأطلقت الرصاص في الهواء لتفريق المحتجين، كما أطلقت قنابل الغاز عليهم لتفريقهم كلما اقتربوا من المعهد. *


----------



## ElectericCurrent (15 يناير 2014)

مداخلة خارج الموضوع  :
أتوجه   بعظيم التقدير والعرفان والحب  الى اسرة  قسم    الاخبار 
وخصوصا الاحباء صوت صارخ وسمعان الاخميمى  وaalyhabib و,bitarو  coptic lion 
,,ولا اريد ان انسي احدا 
القسم  تغطية فوق الممتازة فى امتياز ونبوغ -ووطنية  - وجو شبابي   مثير للبهجة .
انا فى جهة عملي  : بعيدا    عن حاسوبي او تلفازى  ::  اتابع احدث اخبار  الوطن  -دقيقها  قبل كبيرها   من هذا القسم  -على الجوال 
بامانة  قبيل التطرق  الى اى صحيفة  او موقع اليكترونى   
المصداقية هنا 
كل التقدير والاحترام   والمحبة والثناء   :16_14_21::16_14_21::16_14_21::16_14_21::36_3_16:


----------



## ElectericCurrent (16 يناير 2014)




----------



## ElectericCurrent (16 يناير 2014)




----------



## ElectericCurrent (16 يناير 2014)




----------



## BITAR (16 يناير 2014)

*نتائج الاستفتاء على الدستور.. لحظة بلحظة
**98.0 %  :النسبة المئوية**(نعم )*​

​​
​*عدد المصوتين: 18533483 صوت​*
*​*
*2.0 %  :النسبة المئوية( لا )​*
*عدد المصوتين: 369181 صوت​*​ ​

​


----------



## BITAR (16 يناير 2014)

*عدد المصوتين:19223345      صوت 
​**نعم​**​                                                98.0 %  :النسبة المئوية    ​​​*​ *عدد المصوتين: 391358 صوت​ 2.0 %  :النسبة المئوية​**لا​
*​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (16 يناير 2014)

الخارجية تسلم ” العليا للإنتخابات ” نتائج فرز أصوات المصريين في الخارج .. والكويت تحتل المرتبة الأولي

تصويت المصريين بالخارج
سلمت وزارة الخارجية اللجنة العليا للإنتخابات نتائج فرز أصوات المصريين في الخارج الذين شاركوا في الاستفتاء على مشروع الدستور والواردة من البعثات المصرية بالخارج .
و عقد اليوم بمقر وزارة الخارجية الاجتماع النهائي للجنة العامة لتصويت المصريين في الخارج، وذلك للانتهاء من تلقي نتائج الفرز من البعثات الدبلوماسية في الخارج، حيث ستنتقل اللجنة بعد ذلك ومعها نتائج الفرز الى مقر اللجنة العلية للانتخابات لإتمام عملية تجميع الأصوات وتسليم النتيجة إلي اللجنة العليا للانتخابات تمهيدا لضمها إلى نتائج الداخل واعلان النتائج النهائية للتصويت في الداخل والخارج مجمعة.
وقال المتحدث باسم وزارة الخارجية السفير بدر عبد العاطي ” إن إجمالي عدد المصوتين في الاستفتاء على الدستور في الخارج بالحضور الشخصي بعد إلغاء التصويت البريدي قد بلغ 107.041 ناخب قاموا بالتصويت في الفترة من 8 الى 12 يناير في 138 بعثة دبلوماسية في مختلف أنحاء العالم.
وأضاف *” أن الكويت قد تصدرت عدد الناخبين بالحضور الشخصي بإجمالي 28.477 ألف ناخب،* وتلتها السعودية بإجمالي 23.659 ناخب*، فالإمارات بإجمالي 19.951 ناخب،* وقطر بإجمالي 7.012 ناخب، والولايات المتحدة بإجمالي 6.222 ناخب، وإيطاليا بإجمالي 3.023 ناخب.
المصدر : *من هنا *


----------



## max mike (16 يناير 2014)

*اخبار جمييييييييييييييلة ومتابعة ممتازة
متابع​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 يناير 2014)

*دافع الدكتور عبد الله بدران ، أمين  حزب النور بالإسكندرية، عن موقف  حزبه إزاء الاتهامات المواجهة لحزبه  بالفشل في حشد الناخبين للمشاركة في  الاستفتاء على الدستور، لاسيما في  المحافظات التي تعد معاقل تقليدية للحزب.
وتساءل: من قال إن الاقبال على الاستفتاء كان ضعيفًا، فقد شهدت الدوائر   حشودًا لافتة، وكان الإقبال عاليًا بالمقارنة بالاستفتاء السابق، معتبرًا   أن حجم المشاركة يتناسب مع الظروف الدقيقة التي تمر بها البلاد.
وتابع: يبدو أن أجواء الانتخابات البرلمانية والصراع بين القوى الحزبية، قد   بدأ مبكرًا ، حيث رغبت قوى بعينها في التقليل من حجم ووزن الحزب، مشددًا   على ارتياح الحزب لنتائج الاستفتاء.
**



*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 يناير 2014)

* مصادر: المخابرات أحبطت 3 مخططات إرهابية لـ"دولي #الإخوان و #القاعدة و #حماس" خلال #الاستفتاء*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 يناير 2014)

*قبل إعلانها رسميًا.. «مصر القوية» يطعن على نتيجة الاستفتاء أمام «الإداري» - بوابة الشروق*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 يناير 2014)

*سي بي سي:#جلال_السعيد محافظ #القاهرة:6،7 مليون ناخب شاركوا ب #الاستفتاء بالمحافظة..98% قالوا "نعم"*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 يناير 2014)

*كمال الهلباوي لبوابة الشروق: المنوفية والدقهلية من أكبر المحافظات مشاركة في الدستور والجميع صوت بنعم*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 يناير 2014)

*https://twitter.com/ElBadilNews/status/423840705186783233 **#اخبار -  #النائب #العام يأمر بحبس #إعلاميين بـ«#الجزيرة» لنشرهم وقائع #كاذبة عن #الاستفتاء*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 يناير 2014)

*«التلاوي»: المشاركة الواسعة في #الاستفتاء دليل على شرعية «30 يونيو»*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 يناير 2014)

*سي بي سي:تداول صورة بكثافة لمعاق فقد ذراعيه على مواقع التواصل الاجتماعى..يشارك فى #الاستفتاء بمحاولة توقيع استمارته بأصابع قدميه*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (16 يناير 2014)




----------



## BITAR (16 يناير 2014)

*موسكو(أ ش أ)​*
*هنأ الرئيس الروسى فلاديمير بوتين، الشعب المصرى بنجاح إجراء الاستفتاء على الدستور الجديد. وذكرت وكالات أنباء روسية أن بوتين أعرب عن أمله فى أن يتغلب المجتمع المصرى على الصعوبات السياسية والاقتصادية، مشيرة إلى أن بوتين قدم تهنئته بنجاح الاستفتاء فى مصر أثناء تسلمه أوراق اعتماد السفير المصرى محمد البدرى لدى روسيا الاتحادية.*​


----------



## BITAR (16 يناير 2014)

*الفقراء والسيدات وكبار السن والمعاقين يرجحون كفة*

* "دستور الثورة" *


*عن *


*دستور "الغريانى"*​


----------



## BITAR (16 يناير 2014)

*صفعة الاستفتاء تلطم إعلام الغرب
 حملة مسعورة ضد إرادة المصريين فى الصحف الأمريكية والبريطانية
 "تليجراف" تشكك فى نسب المشاركة
 و"واشنطن بوست" تتجاهل "الصناديق" 
وتزعم: نتائج التصويت تحمل تناقضاً*​ 
 *الخميس، 16 يناير 2014 *​ 




*مشاهد لم يراها إعلام الغرب فى استفتاء الدستور​*​*كتبت ريم عبد الحميد وانجى مجدى​*
*إعلامهم ينادى بحياد لا يعرفه.. إذا ما انحازت القوة لصوت الشعوب، أشهروا فى وجهك "الصناديق"، وإذا ما ترجمت الصناديق ثورات الشعوب لأرقام وإحصائيات، اتهموك بالانحراف عن مسارات المعايير الدولية لديمقراطيات لا تعرف إلا مصالح الغرب.. ليحق عليهم قوله تعالى فى سورة الفرقان "إن هم كالأنعام، بل هم أضل سبيلاً".
أرقام وإحصائيات الاستفتاء على دستور ثورة عنونتها صحفهم بـ"تراجع عن الديمقراطية"، إعلامهم أنكر 98% من أصوات المصريين اختاروا أن يقولوا "لا للإرهاب"، و"نعم للمستقبل"، مثلما أنكر على مصر منذ نصف قرن من الزمان، أن تسترد حقها فى قناة السويس، وحقها فى بناء السد العالى.
من واشنطن، استل إعلاميو الولايات المتحدة أقلامهم للطعن فى صناديق اقتراع اختارت المستقبل، وأضافت لثورة 30 يونيو، شرعية تلو الأخرى، لم تجد صحيفة "واشنطن بوست" حرجاً فى أن تعنون تغطيتها للاستفتاء الذى كشفت نتائجه حتى الآن موافقة 98% من الناخبين على الدستور بـ"التناقض"، ولم تتردد فى أن تسمى الإرهاب معارضة، وأن تعتبر الحرب التى تخوضها القوات المسلحة والشرطة ضد الإرهاب، بمثابة "تضيقاً أمنياً ضد المعارضة".
فقط فى أمريكا، بإمكانك أن تقرأ هذه العبارات على صدر "واشنطن بوست": "الدستور الجديد يكشف عن التناقض الذى ظلت الحكومة المصرية تواجهه، منذ عزل مرسى.. كيف يمكن الحفاظ على صورة ودية وأبوية للجيش الذى يقود البلاد نحو الديمقراطية فى الوقت الذى يتم فيه تضييق الأمن فى الشوارع وتستمر الحملة على المعارضة السياسية؟".
صفعة الاستفتاء التى لطمت الإخوان، ومن يدعمهم، طالت إعلام الغرب، فلم يكن غريباً أن تذهب الصحيفة نفسها فى تغطيتها إلى الزعم بأن الحكومة المصرية استخدمت أموال المساعدات الخليجية، لقمع المعارضة، على حد قولها. 
التشكيك والاصطياد فى الماء العكر، هذا ما لجأت إليه وكالة الاسوشيتدبرس الأمريكية، حيث زعمت فى تقرير لها، أن نسب المشاركة فى الاستفتاء كانت ضعيفة، مشيرة إلى أن حزب النور السلفى، فشل فى حشد أنصاره للتصويت بنعم، على حد قولها.
ورغم اعتراف صحيفة "كريستيان ساينس مونيتور" الأمريكية، بتوافق غالبية المصريين على خارطة الطريق، ونتائج ما بعد الاستفتاء، إلا أنها زعمت أن مؤشرات الاستفتاء تأخذ مصر بعيداً عن الديمقراطية!.
وأمام عدم قدرتها على الطعن فى مواد الدستور، فتحت "كريستيان ساينس مونيتور" كشف حساب للنوايا، ورسمت صورة لمستقبل مصر من وجهة نظرها، قائلة: "الكلمات التى ترد فى الدستور أقل أهمية بكثير من الدستور السياسى للبلاد، فكثير من الدساتير تبدو جيدة على الورق، مثل الدستور العراقى مثلاً، لكن يتم تجاهلها ببساطة عندما تقف فى طريق قادة البلاد.. هل ستصبح مصر جنة الأقلية القبطية لأن الدستور يقول ذلك؟ وهل سيتم الإفراج عن الصحفيين المحتجزين من السجن بعد الاستفتاء؟ بالتأكيد لا.
وفى بريطانيا، ذهبت صحيفتا "إيكونوميست" و"ديلى تليجراف"، إلى أن مصر استغلت مساعدات الدول الخليجية، للدعاية الضخمة للدستور، زاعمة أن الحكومة استعانت بشركات علاقات عامة أمريكية، لتحسين صورتها فى وسائل الإعلام الغربية.
واختارت صحيفة "ديلى تليجراف" دون غيرها الطعن فى نسب المشاركين فى الاستفتاء على الدستور، ورغم أن الأرقام تؤكد تجاوز نسبة المشاركة فى التصويت على دستور 2013 عن دستور الإخوان المسلمين فى 2012، فإن الصحيفة راحت تنقل عن بيان التحالف الداعم لجماعة الإخوان الإرهابية، قوله "إن المشاركة كانت منخفضة فى القاهرة، وكانت أقل فى محافظات الصعيد، لتصل بين 5 و10% من المسجلين فى الكشوف"، وسعت الصحيفة للتقليل من الإشراف الدولى على الاستفتاء، وقالت إن مركز كارتر أرسل فريقا صغيرا من المراقبين لا يتجاوز عشرة أشخاص.*​


----------



## BITAR (16 يناير 2014)

*رئاسة الجمهورية:*​ 
 * المصريون كتبوا فصلاً جديدًا من التاريخ بالإقبال الواسع على الاستفتاء*
 *وأكدوا رفضًا مدويًا للإرهاب*
 *ومستشارة الرئيس: *
 *الخروج العظيم لنساء مصر يفرض أن تصل إليهن الحقوق المقررة بالدستور*​ 
*الخميس، 16 يناير 2014 - 20:03*

*كتب محمد الجالى​*
*أكد السفير إيهاب بدوى، المتحدث الرسمى باسم رئاسة الجمهورية، أن المؤشرات الأولية حول نتائج الاستفتاء على مشروع الدستور تشير إلى أن المصريين كتبوا فصلاً جديدًا من التاريخ بالإقبال الكبير والواسع النطاق على الإدلاء بأصواتهم فى مراكز الاستفتاء.
وقال بدوى، فى تصريحات صحفية اليوم، تعليقًا على معدلات المشاركة العالية من الناخبين المصريين فى الاستفتاء، إن هذا يوم رائع لمصر وللمصريين وللديموقراطية على الرغم من الظروف الاستثنائية التى تمر بها البلاد.
وأضاف بدوى أن هذا الإقبال على التصويت يمثل رفضًا مدويًا للإرهاب، وإقرارًا برغبة شعبية قاطعة لبلورة استحقاقات خارطة المستقبل، وتحقيق التنمية الاقتصادية والاستقرار. 
من جانبها، تقدمت سكينة فؤاد، مستشار رئيس الجمهورية لشئون المرأة، بأسمى آيات الشكر والتقدير لنساء مصر اللائى تقدمن المشهد الوطنى العظيم الذى صنعه المصريون يومى 14 و15 يناير 2014 والذى استكملن به مشاركتهن فى ثورة 25 يناير و30 يونيو وعبرت عن عمق وعيها السياسى والإيمانى والحضارى والثقافى.
وقالت سكينة فؤاد مستشارة الرئيس، فى بيان صادر عن رئاسة الجمهورية اليوم: "إن الخروج العظيم للمرأة المصرية فى 15,14 يناير وبهذه الحشود الهائلة وبالبهجة والفرحة التى تفجرت من القلوب أعلنت للدنيا من جديد أن ما حدث ويحدث فى مصر هو ثورة وإرادة شعب وإصرار على أرساء دعائم الاستقرار والأمن والأمان واستكمال خارطة المستقبل".
وأشارت أيضًا إلى أن هذا الخروج العظيم لمصريات يتميزن بمعدنهن الوطنى النادر واستعدادهن للتضحية بكل شىء من أجل كرامة وحرية وسيادة بلادهن يفرض أن تصل إليهن الحقوق التى قررها الدستور لنقل المرأة المصرية إلى واقع جديد أكثر رحمة وأكثر أمانًا وأكثر عدالة ينهى معاناتها ويفتح جميع الطرق أمامها ويحقق أهداف ومبادئ الثورة.*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 يناير 2014)

*الصحف الأمريكية: المصريون صوتوا ضد الديمقراطية   :scenic::scenic::scenic:  *


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 يناير 2014)

*تقدم أحمد محمد عبد الجواد أمين حزب مصر القوية، بدعوى أمام محكمة القضاء الإداري، طالب بوقف إعلان نتيجة الاستفتاء على الدستور. 

واختصم الحزب في صحيفة الدعوى التى تحمل رقم 24088 لسنة 68 قضائية، رئيس اللجنة العليا للانتخابات، مطالبا بعدم الإعلان عن نتيجة الاستفتاء لعدم دقة كشوف لجان الوافدين*


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 يناير 2014)

*

​

تصدرت صورة البابا بعد ادائه الاستفتاء علي الدستور الصفحة الاولي للصحيفة العالمية
Wall street journal في عددها الصادر الاربعاء 15 يناير 2014 والجريدة واسعة الانتشار تصدر في نيويورك
 ولا اعرف نواياهم في اختيار صورة قداسة البابا تواضروس الثاني لتتصدر خبر الاستفتاء علي الدستور الذي تحدث من كتبه عن اقصاء الاسلاميين*


----------



## grges monir (17 يناير 2014)

مشكلة الصحافة الاوربية
انها لاتفهم شخصية المصري جيدا
فدعهم يقون ما شاءوا لانهم لا يدرركون  حقيقة الوضع وحقيقة الطبع


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يناير 2014)

*هنأ الرئيس الروسي فلاديمير بوتين الشعب المصري بنجاح إجراء الاستفتاء علي الدستور الجديد‏.‏ وذكرت وكالات أنباء روسية أن بوتين أعرب عن أمله في أن يتغلب المجتمع المصري علي الصعوبات

السياسية والاقتصادية, مشيرة إلي أن بوتين قدم تهنئته بنجاح الاستفتاء في مصر أثناء تسلمه أوراق اعتماد السفير المصري محمد البدري لدي روسيا الاتحادية.

كما أعربت وزارة الخارجية الروسية عن قناعتها بأن تأييد المصريين للدستور الجديد يشكل قاعدة لإصلاحات مبنية علي أسس توافقية بين جميع طبقات وشرائح المجتمع المصري.
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يناير 2014)

*أعلن القاضي المشرف علي الجمعية العمومية لنقابة المهندسين، اكتمال النصاب القانوني للجمعية بحضور ربع الأعضاء، مشيرا إلى أن عملية التصويت ستستمر حتى الخامسة من مساء اليوم.

وأكد انه لن يغادر أحد من القضاة المكان وسيؤدون جميعا صلاة الجمعة في اماكنهم .*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يناير 2014)

*نفى رجل الأعمال، نجيب ساويرس، أن يكون قد موّل عملية عزل الرئيس محمد مرسي، كما رفض اتهامات الناشطين المعارضين للسلطات المصرية بتنفيذ حملة من القمع والتضييق على الحريات، واتهم مرسى وجماعة الإخوان المسلمين بالتنسيق مع تنظيم القاعدة وشن هجمات إرهابية.

ورفض ساويرس فى مقابلة مع CNN، وصف البعض له بأنه ممول عملية عزل الرئيس محمد مرسى قائلا: “أريد أن أؤكد أننى لم أموّل المعارضة ضد مرسى، بل دعمت حركة “تمرد” – التى وجهت الدعوة لمظاهرات 30 يونيو- ووقف حزب المصريين الأحرار إلى جانب الحركة، ووفر لها الدعم اللوجستى”.

وتابع ساويرس أن دور الحزب اقتصر على تقديم مكاتبه للحركة، وجمع التوقيعات لصالح حملتها المطالبة بالإطاحة بمرسى، مضيفا: “أعود وأكرر بأن حركة 30 يونيو كانت حركة شعبية ضد ديكتاتور قرر تحويل مصر إلى دولة دينية، وفتح السجون لإخراج الإرهابيين الذين قتلوا الرئيس الأسبق أنورالسادات والسياح فى الأقصر”.

وقال إن الصحفيين المحبوسين فى مصر، لا يملكون تصاريح قانونية، مضيفا: “إن كنتم تقصدون صحفيى الجزيرة، فإن هذه القناة تقوم بتزييف الحقائق، وأدعوكم لمتابعتها، حيث إنها تشن حملة ضد مصر”.

وأضاف ساويرس: “المصريون مصدومون من مستوى الدناءة التى وصلت لها هذه القناة، فهؤلاء الأشخاص لا يريدون نقل الحقائق، فهم يفبركون القصص”.

ووصف ساويرس، فى المقابلة، التصويت على الاستفتاء بأنه كان “المرحلة الأولى” من خريطة الطريق من أجل دستور يمثل كل المصريين وليس شريحة بعينها، ويساوى بين الجميع، واصفا المقاطعين بـ”الأقلية”.

ورفض ساويرس قول البعض إن الدستور الجديد يعزز سلطة الجيش على حساب الحقوق والسلطات المدنية، كما أعرب عن عدم اتفاقه مع القول بأن من يدعو إلى التصويت برفض الدستور سيواجه السجن، مضيفا أن الذين أوقفوا تعرضوا لذلك، بسبب مخالفتهم للقانون الذى ينظم المظاهرات ووضع الشعارات.

وتابع ساويرس بالقول: “إذا أراد المرء أن يتظاهر فى وول ستريت (بنيويورك) ألا يتوجب عليه الحصول على إذن من الشرطة؟ إذا خالف الناس ذلك فسيكونون قد تجاوزوا القانون”.

وعن خيبة أمل الكثير من الناشطين – بمن فيهم من تظاهروا ضد مرسى، من مسار الأمور فى مصر، وتقلص الحريات العامة، رد ساويرس بالقول: “الشعب الذى عمل على عزل مرسى تعرض لموجة من العمليات الإرهابية، وجرى قتل عدد من الجنود وتفجير مقرات عسكرية وقتل أبرياء”.

وأضاف: “المصريون يشعرون بالغضب والسخط حيال الرد الإرهابى لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين.. وبدلا من تحول الجماعة إلى حزب سياسى وتقبل ما حصل وإجراء مصالحة، عادت إلى أصولها الإرهابية، ونفذت تفجيرات وهجمات، وبالتالى لا يجب توقع أن يجلس الناس مكتوفى الأيدى تجاه ذلك، فهناك الكثير من مشاعر الغضب.. أنا سأكون أول من يدافع عن حق التعبير لأى عضو بالإخوان، ولكن وفق القانون وليس عبر الإرهاب والتفجير”.

وحول تأثير قرار تصنيف جماعة الإخوان المسلمين كحركة إرهابية، وإمكانية أن ينتج عنه شرخ واسع فى المجتمع المصرى، رد ساويرس بالقول: “فى البدء كان هناك مظاهرات سلمية للغاية، ولكن للأسف فإن المحتجين عمدوا لاحقا إلى استخدام الأسلحة وإطلاق النار على الشرطة، ونحن لا يمكننا فى نهاية المطاف معرفة من المسئول عن قتل الآخر، لأن الشرطة كانت تدافع عن نفسها فى وجه مسلحين يطلقون النار عليها”.

وأضاف ساويرس: “لا أعرف ما إذا كنتم قد اطلعتم على نص المحادثات الهاتفية بين مرسى وزعيم تنظيم القاعدة، أيمن الظواهرى، لقد كانا يتآمران ويعدان المخططات لمساعدة تنظيم القاعدة ومشاريعه الكبيرة فى المنطقة وإطلاق السجناء من السجون، لدى أجهزتنا الأمنية التى يمكنها التأكد من مصداقية هذه التسجيلات، لقد جرى حظر الجماعة لكونها إرهابية وليس العكس”.
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (17 يناير 2014)

*عاجل من العليا للانتخابات علي نسبة المشاركة بالاستفتاء
    2014-01-17 11:50:50    






   	 العليا للانتخابات: نسبة المشاركة بالاستفتاء 50%


	قال مسئولون في اللجنة العليا للانتخابات التي تشرف على عملية الاستفتاء   برئاسة المستشار نبيل صليب إن النتائج المبدئية أظهرت أن أكثر من 23 مليون   ناخب شاركوا في الاقتراع، بنسبة مشاركة قد تصل إلى نحو 50 % من إجمالي عدد   الناخبين.
	وأضافوا في تصريحات لـصحيفة "الشرق الأوسط" اليوم الجمعة إن عددًا من صوتوا بـنعم ربما يصل إلى 95 %.


	الوفد               *


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يناير 2014)

*أصدرت المنظمة العربية لحقوق الإنسان، تقريرًا اليوم الجمعة، تضمن قراءة أولية في الاستفتاء على دستور مصر 2014. 

وأشار علاء شلبى، أمين عام المنظمة، إلى أن المنظمة رصدت فى تقريرها، الإقبال الشعبي الملحوظ رغم المخاوف من أعمال العنف والإرهاب، مشيرة إلى بعض الخروقات الإدارية التى لا تنال من نزاهة الاستفتاء، معتبرة أن الأداء الإعلامي الأسوأ منذ ثورة يناير. 

أشادت المنظمة، بالإقبال الشعبي الملحوظ على الاستفتاء والذي تتفق التقديرات الأولية على أنه جاوز نسبة الــ40 بالمائة من الناخبين، والذي تميز بمشاركة واسعة وغير مسبوقة للمرأة على نحو شكل ظاهرة تتزايد وتيرتها منذ ثورة 25 يناير 2011. 

وقالت إن الإقبال عكس رغبة شعبية واضحة في التأسيس لمرحلة جديدة للانتقال الديمقراطي في مصر التي بدأت منذ ثورة 25 يناير الشعبية، وتأكيد المساندة الشعبية لأهداف ثورة الثلاثين من يونيو، وهي الإرادة الشعبية التي عكستها نسبة التأييد غير المسبوقة لمشروع الدستور التي بلغت 95 بالمائة وفق المصادر الأولية. 

ولفتت المنظمة، إلى أن الاستفتاء جرى وسط إجراءات أمنية غير مسبوقة وفرت أجواء طمأنينة عامة في ظل اتساع رقعة أعمال العنف والتهديدات بعمليات تستهدف المواطنين المشاركين في مجريات التصويت، وهي إجراءات شهدت مشاركة قرابة ربع مليون شرطي و160 ألفًا من القوات المسلحة بحسب المصادر الرسمية. 

وقالت المنظمة: تُعد نسبة الإقبال الشعبي كبيرة بحسبان عدد المؤثرات السلبية التي كان من شأنها أن تؤدي إلى عزوف قطاعات شعبية، أهمها مقاطعة مؤيدي جماعة الاخوان المسلمين وحلفائها للاستفتاء، وحالة الاحتقان السياسي السائدة،وأعمال العنف والإرهاب المادية واللفظي التي سبقت مجريات الاستفتاء، والتي رافقت مجرياته على نحو ملموس، وتردي الأحوال الأمنية في بعض محافظات الصعيد جنوبي البلاد، والشعور العام بأن نتيجة الاستفتاء محسومة مسبقًا بتأييد شعبي جارف. 

وأكدت،أن جهود التأمين التي وفرتها مؤسسة الشرطة والقوات المسلحة لمجريات الاستفتاء كان لها أثر في نشر الشعور بالطمأنينة لإقبال المصوتين. 

وأشارت، إلى الأداء السلبي لوسائل الإعلام، وخاصة وسائل الإعلام الخاصة والمستقلة التي عملت على التعبئة والحشد للتصويت بنعم، وربط تأييد مشروع الدستور بمساندة ثورة 30 يونيو وخارطة الطريق في 3 يوليوالماضى، وربط بعضها بين موقف التأييد وبين حث القائد العام للقوات المسلحة على تلبية الدعوات بالترشح لمقعد الرئاسة في الانتخابات المقبلة. 

وأكدت المنظمة أن سلوك غالبية وسائل الإعلام،اتسم بخلل مهني فادح، بلغ بالبعض منها حد العزل بين ثورتي 25 يناير والثلاثين من يونيو، على نحو شكل سببًا لعزوف قطاعات من الشباب في العاصمة بصفة خاصة. 

وناشدت المنظمة بمعالجة بعض الظواهرالسلبية فى عملية الاستفتاء،منها: 

-اكتظاظ الصناديق، وخاصة في اللجان المخصصة لتصويت المرأة. 

-التأخر في فتح البعض من اللجان الفرعية في قرابة 50 لجنة عامة. 

-التأخر في إصدار تصاريح المراقبين حتى عشية اليوم الأول للاستفتاء والانتقاص من إصدار أعدادها المقررة. 

-التأخر في فتح العديد من اللجان المخصصة للوافدين. 

-امتناع الحكومة عن منح الناخبين إجازات من العمل خلال أحد يومي الاستفتاء للسماح لهم بالتصويت في لجانهم التي قد تكون بعيدة نسبيًا عن مناطق عملهم وإقامتهم. 


-وجود مظاهر للدعاية لتأييد الدستور في محيط اللجان، والتسامح الأمني إزاء البعض منها أو منعها بشكل متأخر. 

-ظهور مظاهر جزئية لقيام بعض الأحزاب بتوفير وسائل لنقل المواطنين في بعض المناطق في ثلاثة محافظات. 

كما لاحظت المنظمة التحسن النسبي في العملية الانتخابية على صعيد بعض العناصر،أهمها: 

-عودة الإشراف القضائي الكامل. 

-الاستجابة السريعة للجنة العليا للانتخابات باستبعاد سبعة من القضاة المشرفين على لجان فرعية سواء بسبب الشكاوى من تعطيلهم مجريات الاستفتاء أو قيامهم بتوجيه الناخبين في التصويت، واستبدالهم بقضاة احتياطيين. 

-الاستجابة السريعة للجنة العليا للانتخابات بزيادة عدد اللجان المخصصة لتصويت الوافدين في اليوم التالي. 
-توافر المساعدة الإدارية والأمنية للمعاقين وكبار السن والناخبين الأميين. 

-الطمأنينة العامة التي رافقت تأمين اللجان، وتوافر خدمات الشرطة النسائية في اللجان المخصصة للمرأة، وتراجع شامل في الدور غير المنظور للأمن في العملية الانتخابية. 

أكدت المنظمة، على ترحيبها بمجريات الاستفتاء وتقديرها للجهود الكبيرة التي بذلتها السلطات الانتقالية للنهوض بمسئولياتها في تفعيل خارطة الطريق واستكمال مسار تحقيق أهداف ثورتي 25 يناير 2011،و30 يونيو 2013، داعية السلطات الانتقالية إلى فتح صفحة جديدة في مسار الانتقال الديمقراطي تأسيسًا على مضمون الدستور الجديد وما يكفله من ضمانات لحقوق الإنسان والمواطنة والعدالة الاجتماعية. 

وأشادت المنظمة، بجهوداللجنة العليا للانتخابات، في وقت قصير للغاية، وفي ظل ظروف وملابسات غير تقليدية، فإنها تدعوها للإسراع في النظر في تطوير مجريات العمليات الانتخابية على نحو يكفل تعزيز المشاركة وتيسير عمليات التصويت، وكذا وضع ضوابط لضمان حيادية وموضوعية وسائل الإعلام في مجريات العمليات الانتخابية*


----------



## ياسر الجندى (17 يناير 2014)

فيه حد متذكر النسبة فى اسفتاء 2012 كانت كام ؟


----------



## oesi no (17 يناير 2014)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> فيه حد متذكر النسبة فى اسفتاء 2012 كانت كام ؟


32.8
10 مليون نعم  و6  لا


----------



## geegoo (17 يناير 2014)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> فيه حد متذكر النسبة فى اسفتاء 2012 كانت كام ؟


نسبة ايه ؟
لو تقصد نسبة المشاركة فكانت 33 % ممن يحق لهم التصويت


----------



## ElectericCurrent (17 يناير 2014)

الصحف الاجنبية : تسرب   ما يأتيها رأسها من المحظورة وازنابها
والا فأين مستنداتهم واين كان  مراقبوهم .

خطة هذا الفريق المهزوم 
الترويج للافكار:
1- انسحاب شباب ثورة 25 يناير واعتبارهم منحسرين ... والحقيقة انهم هم من اكملوا ثورة 30 يونيو وهم من اختاروا   نعم فى الاستفتاء...   فقط   إختفاء  الفترينة المألوفة  - اقصد الانفار  الاعلاميين   المعهودين .

2-   الادعاء انها  ثورة النظام القديم والفلول .......   دعهم    يقولون.

3- الترويج انها   ثورة المسيحين ..:.  تحريض كالعادة - كأن الشرعية  والثورة الشعبية لا تكون الا بتفجير عدة كنائس وطحن عشرات الشباب تحت المجنزرات \ هنا فقط تكون ديمقراطية ونبض الشارع.
كم  هى  مفترية الآله الاعلامية الجهنمية الصهيوشاطرية ....ه


----------



## ElectericCurrent (18 يناير 2014)




----------



## BITAR (18 يناير 2014)

*أعلن المستشار نبيل صليب رئيس اللجنة العليا للانتخابات
 أن عدد المصوتين
 بـ"نعم" على الدستور
 بلغ          389 19.985   مليون ناخب بنسبة           98.1%، 
وعدد المصوتين بـ"لا" 
بلغ         381341     ناخب بنسبة              1.9%*​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (18 يناير 2014)

*
 اللجنة العليا للانتخابات تعلن النتيجة الرسمية للاستفتاء على الدستور
أعلن المستشار نبيل صليب نتيجة الاستفتاء وجاءت على النحو التالى 
عدد الناخبين المُسجلين: 53.423.485
عدد المشاركين فى التصويت 20.613.677 ( عشرين مليون وست مائة وثلاثة عشر الف) 
الأصوات الصحيحة 20.366.730   ( عشرين مليون وثلاث مائة وستة وستين الف) 
الأصوات الباطلة 246.947
نسبة المصوتين 38.6 %
عدد من قالوا نعم: 19.985.389
لا: 381.341
نسبة من قال نعم: 98.1 % للدستور
نسبة من قالوا لا : 1.9%     
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 يناير 2014)

*تفاصيل النتيجة هنا

https://www.elections.eg/results/referendum-results*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 يناير 2014)

*



اعلى نسبة مشاركة: محافظة المنوفية (فلول) 53.4%
اقل نسبة مشاركة: مرسى مطروح (سلفيين) 16.2%
أعلى رفض: أسيوط & جنوب سيناء 3,9 %​*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (19 يناير 2014)




----------



## ElectericCurrent (20 يناير 2014)

منقول


----------

